# Montego Cruz / Cary K. Crooks / Jack Splint / Stories from the Internet / Monty After Dark / Strategic Millennial / Bossless Mindset



## Kate Farms Shill (Jul 2, 2022)

MODS: this thread is for the Deathfats board.



Montego “Monty” Cruz (real name: Cary K. Crooks) is a 39-year-old thin-skinned incel creep living in Brampton, Ontario who rose to prominence in Gorl World in 2021 when he began doing reaction videos to Foodie Beauty, Sagittarius Shawty, and Amberlynn Reid. Known for being soft-spoken and relatively respectful for a fat lady reaction channel, he accumulated a dedicated hugbox of mean girls who wanted to pretend they were not mean girls and began making bank on his round-the-clock streams about fat women making poor life choices.

On June 30, 2022 Monty was exposed as being the writer of Strategic Millennial and Bossless Mindset, redpill blogs promoting “semen retention” and abstaining from masturbation to increase your manliness and give you literal super powers. He has also used the same handles on Reddit to give incel dating advice, be sexually aggressive to teenagers, and write humiliating temper tantrums about mean women being mean. As of July 2022 he is currently in damage control mode, claiming those writings and accounts - all of which use either his name or likeness or both - are not actually him but his edgy ex-business partner Jack Splint (who happens to write exactly like Monty and make the same grammar and syntax errors.)



Spoiler: early life



Per his now-deleted Couchsurfing account, “Monty” was born in Jamaica and spent time in Florida before moving to Toronto, but that he spends a lot of time in NYC and Connecticut. For some reason, this account is no longer searchable on Wayback Machine, but it is possible to retrieve a partial biography via search engine previews.


His real name, Cary K. Crooks, was found by @Delilah Radio Show by adjusting a poorly-redacted screenshot from a previous attempt to dox Monty. This gives us an email address of carykcrooks@gmail.com and a facebook where he uses his real name and photograph.


This information leads us to ye olde Fast People Search where we find addresses in South Ozone Park, Queens, NY and Miramar, FL and an age of 39. Current address unknown due to Cuckistani privacy laws.


His mother has remarked on facebook that his birthday is 24 April and per his birthday stream this year he turned 39, giving us a year of 1983. His mother's facebook also confirms they are from Montego, Jamaica. Please laugh at the second part of this screenshot where Cary complains that a slot machine app done took his money.





This Karen behavior is not isolated. Here he is throwing a poopy pants tantrum at a realtor over a printer they sold on Kajiji.


His middle name is most likely Karn, based on this second account where he tries to hide his face behind dark glasses and a mask.


According to these online resumes, he graduated first with an Associates in lab tech from Mohawk College, then a B.S. in Biology from McMaster Uni, then a MSci from University of Toronto, discipline unknown but since allegedly he took comp sci classes at Harvard, probably that.




*Strategic Millennial/Bossless Mindset:*
Monty fancies himself a blogger, forex trader, SEO expert, "manifestor" and lifestyle coach but seems to be the type to get sucked into get rich quick scams normal people are smart enough to detect before they throw their money into it. In other words, he's the male equivalent of an MLM hun, too stupid to recognize a scam and too arrogant to admit he fucked up.


Monty’s first attempt at becoming e-famous so he doesn’t have to contribute to society in any meaningful way came in 2018 with his aborted (read: totally abysmal) music career under the name Monty Cruz (archived here). He tried again in 2020 with the creation of Strategic Millennial, a website devoted to telling men that they need to stop masturbating if they want women to flock to them or something. On this website, Monty promotes “semen retention” and the NoFap movement to bring yourself to a higher vibrational lifestyle or whatever completely schizo shit he's talking about here. Apparently in a laughable attempt to hide that this was him, Monty used this random stock image of a Filipino man instead of his own image on the biography page. Note that his co-author Jack is also clearly using a stock image.





Spoiler: strategic semen-preservation



Most of Monty's writings on Strategic Millennial are relatively benign, leaving the more contentious writings to his business partner Jack. Monty's writings include such inoffensive if not painfully obvious messages as "talk to women like they are entire people."  There's still gold in them thar hills, though, if you only go a-diggin.

Here's one to ease us into the discomfort we're all going to collectively experience, a little verbal foreplay to get us all ready for the main event. Ladies, monty knows there is no real reason you do not answer a man's text messages right away. None! It's all just attention-seeking. It can't be that you are busy but did not disclose what's going on to a stranger you only know from the internet, or that his attempts to figure out what you're doing to determine if you are indeed too busy to respond are setting off major red flags for you. His advice for men experiencing this? Try to take the relationship offline!


Here is a message about gaslighting and why it's bad. You should never do this. Just yanno. Tuck this one in the back of your mind as we continue our arduous journey.


In this one he wants to teach us how to get socialites to date you by social climbing, because rich women are "high caliber" and much better wife material than your average middle-class Becky on the street because idk they know how to dress at a fancy restaurant or something.


In this one we learn why he decided to go the #nofap semen retention route. He expected his post-college life to be an endless pussy parade and he could "run through a bunch of women" until he found wife material, all while he accumulated wealth and became very buff and sexy. Despite gaining some muscle he found out he was still the same creepy fuck no woman wanted to be around, accentuated by comparing himself to Christian Bale in _American Psycho_. Instead of working on himself, he deep-fried his penis through porn addiction. This, shockingly, made women want to be around him even less. The only solution was to stop masturbating.


This is why you, too, should stop touching your genitals and become a living breathing semen balloon.


Men, listen up. Monty here is going to teach you how to avoid masturbation. One: don't watch porn. So far so good. Two: try to distract yourself from the suicidal thoughts. All men have crippling guilt about masturbation! It's natural! Three: use the buddy system! Tell your friends that you are having difficulty not stroking your cock and this made you think of them, then they can commiserate about not stroking their own cocks and you can not masturbate together like bros. Four: remember you get super powers! wait for it. Five: challenge your friends to see which one of them can go the longest without touching his penis. This is very reassuring and builds bonds between straight men. Read everything you can about other mens' penises to stay focused. Six: cardio. Remember, lads, the goal is to not just get over your porn addiction but to never experience real sexual release ever again.


Oh boy. Monty reveals that yes, he feels he needs to save up all his lil' swimmers because he thinks this will give him super powers. No really. He does not ejaculate because he feels he needs to "preserve and use the life force energy . . . to manifest purpose and dreams." So whereas nofap is a movement promoting (on a surface level) breaking from porn addiction and excessive masturbation habits to promote a healthier sex life with actual humans and a better life overall, semen retention is spooky new age shit about how you leak psychic energy out your dickhole every time you coom and that ejaculation _in general_ (not just _in excess_) is detrimental to your health as a man. By keeping all that baby batter inside, you gain access to a higher plane of existence and can make your dreams manifest in reality through magic semen powers. This is god-tier recycling gentlemen. Get on his fanta-free level.


Here are some observations on dating in case you wanted to know why this man, so full of magic testicle-juice, is still single. I have run it through my coombrain-to-human translator for your convenience. One: disregard honesty, a woman saying she wants a hookup may change her mind if you are persistent. Two: it's okay to use incel PUA tactics as long as you deny that's what you're doing, but women are not allowed to react negatively to this. Three: stalking women on social media is sexy! Four and five: I do not ever get a second date because I make every woman I encounter extremely uncomfortable and they then want no further contact with me. Six: sometimes we do not even get to the first date before they think I want to rip out their trachea and use it as a fleshlight. Seven: being rejected for my own off-putting personality makes me chimp out.




Around the same time that Strategic Millennial started, Monty and Jack started another blog called Bossless Mindset, where they will tell YOU how a real alpha male treats his finances, his women, and his own penis. They even offered life coaching sessions for just $800 for two weeks or $2200 for eight.  Check out that Lorem Ipsum!




Spoiler: jobless manlet



This one starts of in Jan 2020 as a finance blog, where Monty tries to LARP as an independently wealthy and successful man teaching YOU the secrets of manifesting wealth. Instead he gives off major "broke as fuck and not gainfully employed" energy. His hot tips are all shit you can find googling for 10 seconds but it's overall inoffensive... until he starts talking about his penis again. Because of course he does, for if ever there was a man who loved cock, it was Monty, who cares deeply about the quality of your sperm. Once he starts with the dick talk, we never get back to finances.

In this gem, Monty tells us all how to abuse loopholes to get through the nofap life, jacking off without jacking off. Bonus, he gives instructions on how to have sex that is sure to leave both you and your partner unsatisfied so that you do not waste any precious sperm on a mere sex act. This is some catholic shit. But Monty assures us it is a great treatment for PTSD.


Here, using tasteful illustrations of classical sculptures cropped to highlight their dongs, monty talks about how children want to be around him now because he no longer excessively masturbates. _Dude_..


Monty advocates letting your family know about your excessive masturbation habits so mommy can keep you from jacking off too much. This is definitely the man you should be taking your dating advice from, gentlemen.


Why on earth don't women want to be around me? I am very full of semen! It must be a problem with culture.


In a blog entry about how relationships built on lies and deception are not worth pursuing, brain trust suggests you test your woman by "losing" her luggage when you arrive on a week-long vacation to see how she responds. Because god forbid when she is already under the stress of travel she gets upset when she finds out everything she brought with her is gone and she has only what she's wearing and perhaps says something _mean_.


Remember when women were attention-seeking bitches if they didn't answer right away? Right, men don't follow that stupid rule. Leave them on read. Don't be available. Never prioritize a Female. Beta males are always overinflating the egos of Girls and you need to put them in their places. And remember, none of these rules apply to Alpha Male Monty. He can do what he wants because he is full of semen and Females respect that.


Monty does not understand that the woman being asked for sex loudly in a public place is _extremely fucking uncomfortable_ and instead interprets her awkward response as sexual interest.  The "girl" most decidedly does not want to have sex with you, you creepy cum-gremlin.


This is but a sampler of Monty's works on this illustrious literary masterpiece about modern love and romance. A deeper dive into his blogs will come in a later post to be linked at end of this.



Bossless Mindset is a username he recycled, much like his semen, for a Youtube account, where he talks about his (lack of) masturbation habits some more and how they have elevated the vibrational frequency of his life. This is something all alpha males do.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




A partial archive of his Bossless Mindset youtube is available here.

*Stories from the Internet:*
Monty’s current youtube channel, Stories from the Internet, was created in June 2020 but the oldest extant video as of writing was this short clip from December 2020, where he calls out pick up artist David Bond. This video begins with Monty saying “welcome _back_ to Stories from the Internet” indicating there was other content he removed from the account after he took off as a fat lady commentator and grew his audience of pearl clutching Karens. With only 10k subscribers as of July 2022, his channel is nowhere near the largest in the reactmosphere, but he gets a high amount of engagement and, more importantly, superchats from women with no self esteem.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Like all reactors, Monty is basically criticizing the Gorls for doing exactly the same things he does including having a completely shit diet comprised entirely of fast food, overestimating their attractiveness to potential sex partners, and living in a filthy hoard of boxes. Fun fact; he went to Orange Julep in Montreal as well as to Ottawa trying to stalk Chantal IRL, and as of July 2022 is talking about attending her fake boyfriend Nader's court date to report on Naddy's rape case.


A typical Monty stream consists of him restreaming whatever the Gorls are doing and making the most milquetoast observations known to man while a group of lonely, sad women call in to talk about their narcissistic ex-boyfriends, offer Chantal unsolicited life advice she will never take, and wail about how they are nothing at all like her. It's not unusual for six or more women to call in and monopolize the airtime with their own self-induced problems. Sometimes these guests attract minor attention of their own by being so damaged they stand head and shoulders above the rest. This is very exciting for them.



 Monty created three other Haydur Nation-adjacent channels after SFTI took off: Monty After Dark, Monty's Inner Thoughts, and Monty vs. Minty. The content on these is functionally indistinguishable from each other. It's not unusual for Monty to be streaming with various braindead women for 4-6 hours per day every day across his channels. His only real utility was making Chantal cry about stream sniping and occasionally scream at him through her TV. Monty kept himself semi-relevant by taking trips to various places in Ontario and Quebec hoping to run into Chantal IRL, interviewing anyone in her orbit who would give him the time of day, and allowing jealous fat bitches who couldn't get attention on their own to come on his stream. By spring 2022, he was re-streaming nearly everything Chantal did, 100 hours of Chantal streams some months. This got to the point where the Poutine Queen herself openly mocked him for being online more than she is and evidently hinging his entire income on reacting to what a morbidly obese drug addicted BPD trainwreck from Ottawa was doing with her own life. He attracted minor controversy when he platformed the z-lister of the Gunt Extended Universe, Roman el Roman, one of the many men Chantal used to try to make her not-boyfriend crackhead Egyptian grifter jealous. Roman, being a Muslim, made openly transphobic and pro-Freedom Convoy comments that Monty’s audience of virtue signaling pearl-clutchers found offensive.

The only one of his side channels to deviate from the "BPD bitches cackle about other BPD bitches" format is his Monty vs. Minty channel, where he does embarrassing "impersonations" of Gunt Extended Universe characters. This appears to be an attempt to capture the audience of the infinitely more talented and funny Cheyenne Jasmine. However, because he is Monty, he basically just turns on the camera and talks about other mens' cocks for a few minutes. Shit's dire.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




*Streisanded!:*
Monty’s connection to his incel antics was made on June 30, 2022 when, in his infinite brilliance, he decided to stream himself scrolling through Chantal’s KF thread and exposed his own profile pic in the process. Activate BP Chat Autismo Mode. @Delilah Radio Show spotted the profile picture and @Chorton almost immediately traced it back to Monty’s account by checking the list of users currently viewing BP chat. Like all attention-seeking low-IQ reaction channels, Monty could not help but register for the Keewee Forums using this same handle which he had already attached to his real name and photos on multiple platforms, @strategicmillennial, and to promote his own youtube channel in nearly every post. Within minutes, someone was in his youtube stream chat asking him about his semen retention and he abruptly ended the stream in a panic. His KF profile was soon flooded with people concerned about his semen levels and calling him a retard. And like any innocent man who dindunuffin, he has spent the last several days chimping out that the mean mean ladies on the BP are mocking his small dick energy.


Spoiler: big ass screenshot







This was brought to youtube attention when irrelevant shitflinger and former panelist Choly Flower made a community post linking to the initial expose in the Haydur Nation thread.


The news spread quickly through Gorl World and within a few hours Chantal was joking about Monty's semen retention on her streams. Rather than just man up and stand by his words, on July 1, Monty went live on his Monty After Dark channel to claim that the Farms had it all wrong and just jumped the gun instead of coming to him for the honest answer. He claims that the Strategic Millennial website was just a result of “trendhacking,” trying to to get in on trending content or corner a niche to get more views while he was trying to make a name for himself in web design. All those terrible things were written by his former business partner “Jack Splint” who got into drugs and alcohol and was only being edgy for SEO purposes. Monty claims he broke it off with Jack and no longer associates with him due to his edgelordy incel shit and substance abuse. Of course, this does not explain why, if he was trying to disavow this era in his life because his ex-friend has hijacked his e-persona and sullied his good name, he would choose to register for the Kiwi Farms using that handle.





Monty used this same username on Reddit to tell teenage girls how to groom their pubic hair and demanded photos from them, like the creepy incel he is.


His replies to the meanie doodoo heads in BP sound exactly like the comments he made at women on Reddit using his u/StrategicMillennial account.


His favorite response is to accuse people of being a chomo, despite that he is the one who told a teenager to send him a pic of her groomed pubic area and insisted she be "peach fuzzed or a landing strip" because Monty cannot handle that adult women grow hair on their vulvas.


If you want a stronger more defined jaw like Monty has, stop masturbating immediately, for he is the pinnacle of masculine beauty, and it only took two years of being such an incel he won't even fuck himself to achieve it!


This reddit account also uses a picture of him in a post. But it’s totally not him, guys! See, the bio says it's Jack Splint!


Jack has allegedly moved to Colombia and is unable to be contacted by anyone, the 39 year old incel version of "I have a boyfriend but he goes to a different school." Monty's excuse was to show another reddit account under the name BosslessMindset claiming this is his real account, as everyone knows it is impossible to make more than one account on reddit dot com. This account also sounds exactly as chimpy and thin-skinned as his posts on StrategicMillennial.


Monty continues to spiral as people kick big giant holes in his story and dig up even more information about the amount of semen currently contained in his body. On 2 July he attempted to wrangle back control of the narrative by revenge-exposing Choly Flower's past drama in the beauty community. Choly beat him to the punch by exposing _herself_ and taking ownership of it and Monty cancelled his stream to spend several hours icing his balls. So far Choly is the only major defection from his coterie of braindead followers, but Monty is chronically online and can't stop sticking his foot in his mouth, so the dominoes will likely begin to fall soon.






A deeper dive into Monty's blogging and that of "Jack" will be linked here when it is completed.

LYNX:
Youtube: Stories from the Internet
Youtube: Monty After Dark
Youtube: Monty's Inner Thoughts
Youtube: Monty vs. Minty
Youtube: Monty Cruz
Youtube: Bossless Mindset
Blog: Bossless Mindset (archive)
Blog: Strategic Millennial (archive)
Blog: Man of Mars (archive, rss feed)
Quora: Montego Cruz (archive)
Instagram: SFTIMonty
Twitter: SFTIMonty


----------



## Clotso Coof (Jul 2, 2022)

Using a attractive Asian man's photo? Poor Monty hadn't retained enough semen to be a proud black man yet.


----------



## TayandYou (Jul 2, 2022)

> a redpill blog promoting “semen retention” and abstaining from masturbation to increase your manliness


Ah, so he's one of those types of people.

He should have learnt from Chris, it's ok to masturbate as long as you recycle your semen, that way you can still keep a good semen count.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 2, 2022)

TayandYou said:


> Ah, so he's one of those types of people.
> 
> He should have learnt from Chris, it's ok to masturbate as long as you recycle your semen, that way you can still keep a good semen count.



Someone needs to send him some Orange Fanta.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

It's special that Cary Crooks is into SEO.  I think everyone here is just jealous that Cary Crooks is making his dreams of business success come true.  He's clearly cornering the No-Fap attention space. It's only a matter of time until he takes the "supreme gentleman" crown that he so richly deserves.  The women of Toronto must be ecstatic!

Here's to you Mr. Crooks!


Crooks claimed that he had to buy his domain name back.  There are no out of cycle updates on either of the main domain names:

Domain Name: strategicmillennial.com
Registry Domain ID: 2482794411_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.ionos.com
Registrar URL: http://ionos.com
Updated Date: 2022-01-16T02:47:42.000Z
Creation Date: 2020-01-21T02:51:41.000Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2023-01-21T02:51:41.000Z
Registrar: IONOS SE
Registrar IANA ID: 83
Name Servers:
ns1031.ui-dns.biz
ns1058.ui-dns.com
ns1069.ui-dns.de
ns1084.ui-dns.org

Domain Name: bosslessmindset.com
Registry Domain ID: 2425117134_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.ionos.com
Registrar URL: http://ionos.com
Updated Date: 2021-09-06T02:22:18.000Z 
Creation Date: 2019-08-20T14:41:05.000Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2022-08-20T14:41:05.000Z
Registrar: IONOS SE
Registrar IANA ID: 83
Name Servers:
ns1052.ui-dns.org
ns1054.ui-dns.biz
ns1069.ui-dns.com
ns1119.ui-dns.de


----------



## Bloitzhole (Jul 2, 2022)

Lovely thread OP and helpers, thanks a lot for sharing.

Also, no way a jaded incel like this doesn't jerk off 5 times a day. I firmly believe most of these nofap retards are about as honest when it comes to their habit as the people claiming to sustain themselves solely on a diet of sunlight.


----------



## lymphadainty (Jul 2, 2022)

Cary’s birthday is April 24. His family has a habit of spreading well wishes.

Here his mother, who hails from Montego Bay, Jamaica, wishes him a happy birthday.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

lymphadainty said:


> Cary’s birthday is April 24. His family has a habit of spreading well wishes.
> 
> Here is his mother, who hails from Montego Bay, Jamaica, wishes him a happy birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3448533


So, "Monty" comes from "Montego" and that comes from where his mother lives.  Would figure someone named Crooks would try to run from their own name.


----------



## Malory (Jul 2, 2022)

I can’t wait until Monty wakes up. Also officially gay for @Kate Farms Shill you crazy wonderful bitch.


----------



## Catboys the Musical (Jul 2, 2022)

Why do people never learn to have better opsec if they're gonna start touching the lolcow poo?  Whatever, just generates more cows for us.
Here's to keeping our semen counts high, gentlemen!


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (Jul 2, 2022)

Welcome, @strategicmillennial to you own board.

May you produce milk and salt for our enjoyment.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 2, 2022)

Deflecting like our great lolcow herself. The thousands of hours watching the beast thought him wel.


----------



## Chorton (Jul 2, 2022)

Amazing post as always, @Kate Farms Shill.

It's amazing how someone can be caught with a mountain of undeniable evidence and still turn around and try to deny it. Have anything to say for yourself here, @strategicmillennial?


----------



## Dead Wife (Jul 2, 2022)

His ‘No, u’ response makes it all the funnier. Excellent work @Kate Farms Shill et al. You beautiful autists,  you.


----------



## I__quit (Jul 2, 2022)

Screenshots snatched from BP of Cary Karn being a Karen to a real estate company over... a printer.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

I__quit said:


> Screenshots snatched from BP of Cary Karn being a Karen to a real estate company over... a printer.
> 
> View attachment 3449468View attachment 3449469


Good thing he was retaining all that seamen so that he didn't go off acting like a complete prick on the poor woman.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> Deflecting like our great lolcow herself. The thousands of hours watching the beast thought him wel.
> View attachment 3449190



This should be an interesting shit-show. I wonder how his brain-dead drones will respond. They typically suck his nutsac no matter what (I'm looking at you Buddah Cunt) , so, seeing if they'd automatically accept his bullshit or revolt would be interesting.


----------



## Fatty2988 (Jul 2, 2022)

He was/is(?) running an account in which he charges people $5/ hr for trading, SEO advice, whatever other buzz word you can think of; https://clarity.fm/montegocruz





This also leads you to a business he apparently co-founded called "Red Bear SEO": https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYZxK8rcu9SHg0aJlSJSgBg
Edit: The Red Bear SEO I linked is in question.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatty2988 said:


> This also leads you to a business he apparently co-founded called "Red Bear SEO": https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCYZxK8rcu9SHg0aJlSJSgBg


This is a real company on the other side of the country.  His "Red Bear SEO" doesn't have "services" at the end and the only thing I could find was a now abandonded URL  and something like an instagram account (forget what, it was equally abandonded and I couldn't definitely tie it to him).

ETA:  This is the one that looks like him (same interest/topics) but claims to be UK based for some reason.  https://www.pinterest.co.uk/redbearseo/


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 2, 2022)

Well shit. You beat DC and with your lolziness ensured yourself a thread!
Hey DC, Ron how does it feel to be beat by Monty?
By the way Monty.
Jack Splint is the worst porn name EVER.

Can't even make a Playlist


----------



## Totallyunknown (Jul 2, 2022)

Why is everyone from places I've spent time in and why does that explain how most of the people I've known are absolute shit shows of human beings? 

Canada is a strange, strange land.


----------



## gran_autismo (Jul 2, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> This is a real company on the other side of the country.  His "Red Bear SEO" doesn't have "services" at the end and the only thing I could find was a now abandonded URL  and something like an instagram account (forget what, it was equally abandonded and I couldn't definitely tie it to him).
> 
> ETA:  This is the one that looks like him (same interest/topics) but claims to be UK based for some reason.  https://www.pinterest.co.uk/redbearseo/


As someone that's done what he's apparently failing miserably at, I'm guessing Montego Cruz tried to ride the reputation of another SEO company that was more established.  It happens all the time and it's super annoying.

Also I want to know who the hell would pay Cary Crooks for TRADING advice when his whole presence is about being a high value male and holding back his ejac. I feel like I've been transported back to 2016 when those shitty mastermind groups were a big thing on skype and people would pay some guru that paid another guru to learn how to sucker other people into paying you to teach them how to sucker other people into thinking they were a guru. Which mastermind group suckered you Monty? Are you still paying for regular coaching sessions to manifest your success?


----------



## Malory (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> Deflecting like our great lolcow herself. The thousands of hours watching the beast thought him wel.
> View attachment 3449190


Imagine you’re a totally innocent non-incel streamer and those dastardly Kiwifarmers from the dark web come up with some surprisingly convincing evidence despite that. Then one of your friends incorrectly falls for it. Would you then go on to spill all their past details to the internet? I may not be pleased with the person, but I certainly wouldn’t do that.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Jul 2, 2022)

Added some of the new info sent to me, removed erroneous information about "Jack" after being sent a correction, and working on expanding the youtube section.  Thanks to everyone who has been helping.

I was unaware there was debate about giving monty a thread because I was at work when his whole shit was unfolding so sorry if I made a faux pas. I am but a filthy lurker in the HN thread but there is little I like more than when an incel gets exposed for being a spineless quivering scrotum who can't even own up to his own bullshit when confronted by actual women.


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Jul 2, 2022)

Just wanted to add- when he addressed all this and explained how it totally wasn't him it was uh, his weird friend Jack, uhhh,,, using his name and picture for some reason, while he was acting like an incel all over the Internet, and you're all idiots for not going straight to Monty so he could explain this all to you, you fucking retards, his own Nader style harems' reaction? Bought it 100% wholesale, of course.

Also, thanks Kate for the awesome OP!


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jul 2, 2022)

Say it with me everyone!

"He wouldn't have been discovered had he not created a Kiwi Farms account with the name of his blog on it, and then stream it!"


----------



## ADHD (Jul 2, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> Deflecting like our great lolcow herself. The thousands of hours watching the beast thought him wel.
> View attachment 3449190


Cross posting from the HN thread: As far as I can tell, this community post (archive) is the reason he wants to go after Choly:


----------



## Red Mask (Jul 2, 2022)

Oh WOW. I saw some stuff on this a couple of days ago, and couldn’t believe what I saw then and am PIKACHU SHOCKED that he’s now getting a thread of his own. Just WOW. I thought he was one of the less controversial reaction channels, but I was proven wrong. Verklempt does not describe what I am thinking now. Christ.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm on mobile right now so I can't post a screenshot, but - Monty pushed the stream ahead by 3hrs.


----------



## Extra Dainty Gorl (Jul 2, 2022)

Ok so, Monty had a live scheduled for like 7pm tonight,

*A dive into CholyFlower and her past communities: back-stabbing is her normal
Scheduled for Jul 2, 2022   *
Where he was apparently going to trash talk Choly Flower for this comment, posted in the OP. HOW DARE A WOMAN SPEAK AGAINST SUCH AN ALPHA MALE!

BUT

Choly beat him to the punch, and outed everything he was going to hold against her.

So he cancelled the live, cause he knows he done fucked up. (Edited to add a link to the scheduled then deleted live.)
@strategicmillennial, wanna talk about how it made you feel to try and trash someone that gave no fucks about your opinions? I know you're lurking, We've seen you over in BP chat..

Screenshot, for posterity. And so he can't try and lie about this later, too.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 2, 2022)

I just think it's funny that Null brought in the new chat feature and it almost immediately resulted in a doxing. Diabolical.


----------



## Malory (Jul 2, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> I'm on mobile right now so I can't post a screenshot, but - Monty pushed the stream ahead by 3hrs.





Extra Dainty Gorl said:


> Ok so, Monty had a live scheduled for like 7pm tonight,
> 
> *A dive into CholyFlower and her past communities: back-stabbing is her normal
> Scheduled for Jul 2, 2022   *
> ...


AHAHAHAHA! PUSSY!

I can’t express the sheer amount of concentrated joy this whole thing has given me. This isn’t milk, this is cream!


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 2, 2022)

Malory said:


> AHAHAHAHA! PUSSY!
> 
> I can’t express the sheer amount of concentrated joy this whole thing has given me. This isn’t milk, this is cream!



Couldn't have happen to better Asshole. We're encroaching into ice cream territory.


----------



## Chihiro (Jul 2, 2022)

wonderful thread ladies! 
Fuck you Monty you faggot incel creep.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 2, 2022)

Chihiro said:


> wonderful thread ladies!
> Fuck you Monty you faggot incel creep.


I wonder if all the women on his panels realize that he views them as "low value women" and he's just using them to produce monetized content?


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 2, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> I wonder if all the women on his panels realize that he views them as "low value women" and he's just using them to produce monetized content?


Monty is a lesson in hubris (as well as further proof that not every man who attacks women on the internet is an incel, but every incel attacks women on the internet). He wanted to build a brand for himself, so he used the same fucking aliases all over the web. Why that included Kiwi Farms of all fucking sites, I couldn't say. I mean, he obviously needed us for his content, but it just kills me that he used the same name here. Too much semen, I guess. That shit'll kill ya.

He wanted to build an empire based on manipulating  people, particularly women, but he'd obviously try to swindle anyone he came across, be it through bad forex advice, "SEO optimization," PUA seminars, whatever. He's just incompetent, so he failed at all of that. I'm surprised he never got into Amway.

Next best thing? YouTube ad revenue and a harem of supremely stupid women to manipulate for attention, if not sex. #winning

He's a dollar store Roosh V. 

Unfortunately, a lot of his harem are true believers. I don't know if they're stupid or if it's the sunk cost fallacy at play or whatever, but some of his hags will ignore all evidence of his shittiness and continue to send him superchats. He's a (slightly) better looking Nader, and his audience is comprised of a lot of (slightly) thinner Chantals, all insisting that he's not sleeping with Deedee his "business partner" was the real misogynist. (I mean, according to Monty he went into business with this guy and provided him a platform for his incel rants, but that shouldn't reflect badly on him or anything. Right?)

I hope some of them find this thread, realize they've been had, and disengage. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 2, 2022)

Does anyone know why are so many black doods into this retention crap?


----------



## gran_autismo (Jul 2, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Does anyone know why are so many black doods into this retention crap?
> View attachment 3450929


one of these is not like the others!


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Jul 3, 2022)

-thoroughly archiving both blogs.
-updated education background 
-began recapping blog highlights holy shit this man talks about his penis a lot.
-added getting his swollen nuts kicked into his trachea by choly flower. 
-added some of his piss poor impersonations
-rearranged some paragraphs for flow.

when this is done I'm going back to wholesome cancer fakers. At least they don't make me write about ejaculation.


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 3, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> I wonder if all the women on his panels realize that he views them as "low value women" and he's just using them to produce monetized content?


I swear he gets off on it. Some sick incel thinking. He's basically letting them all show the typical "low value" women traits on his panel and jerking off mentally in his head on how they have all fallen for his fake Monty persona. 

BTW, I Just LOVE this thread. Monty rubbed me wrong from day one, guess my spidy senses for bullshit still work, LOL.


----------



## Sammyrye (Jul 3, 2022)

no "montys ok guise and so are the crone crew on his panel!" comments yet. Been wondering if some of that crew
Are and have been here and vocal for a good while. Sticking up for beta bitch and all. "People are mean to her cos she's pretty.". Nah she old and psycho. Just like chantal. Fat whatever, she would still have a thread cos pure cuntyness. On beta bitch, when you're the only one on panel with your cam open, with like 6 others and primping and eyefucking the camera somethings weird. But hell. What do I know?


----------



## yobacaust (Jul 3, 2022)

> Roman el Roman, one of the many men Chantal used to try to make her not-boyfriend crackhead Egyptian grifter Nader Elshamy jealous. Roman, being a based Muslim, made openly transphobic and pro-Freedom Convoy comments that Monty’s audience of virtue signaling pearl-clutchers found offensive.


So, OP, if I get your verborrhea, Cary's community is pro-tranny?
Fascinating.


----------



## Itspinklava (Jul 3, 2022)

I’m so glad another member of Haydur Nation has garnered their own thread. Monty has always seemed creepy to me, although I haven’t watched him much.  It’s suspicious when a straight man is into the gorls. Should have known he was an incel from the jump.

Wasn’t he a VIB in Chantal’s chat a few months ago trying to attract people to his channel and hit on Chantal (((as a joke)))?


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 3, 2022)

Itspinklava said:


> I’m so glad another member of Haydur Nation has garnered their own thread. Monty has always seemed creepy to me, although I haven’t watched him much.  It’s suspicious when a straight man is into the gorls. Should have known he was an incel from the jump.
> 
> Wasn’t he a VIB in Chantal’s chat a few months ago trying to attract people to his channel and hit on Chantal (((as a joke)))?


I believe you mean Dragnauct - He‘s the weirdo who reviews Shanny/Rev, mostly shirtless. He was a VIB and tried to get Chins attention, wanting to talk/collab who knows what else. 

If you check the HN thread, I‘m sure you’ll find more on him.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Jul 3, 2022)

Excellent op, @Kate Farms Shill and everyone who contributed. This is what happens when these morons try to fly too close to the sun although I could have died happy not knowing this guys jackoff habits.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 3, 2022)

GoodLard said:


> I believe you mean Dragnauct - He‘s the weirdo who reviews Shanny/Rev, mostly shirtless. He was a VIB and tried to get Chins attention, wanting to talk/collab who knows what else.
> 
> If you check the HN thread, I‘m sure you’ll find more on him.


And completely DC approved because her mod/friend just had to have some master plan up his sleeve in becoming a Beezer.  No way could it have been that he is simply a fat fetishist and clout chaser trying to get the attention of the biggest lolcow on YT all the while pleasuring himself with a canine fleshlight as she live-streamed.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Jul 3, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Excellent op, @Kate Farms Shill and everyone who contributed. This is what happens when these morons try to fly too close to the sun although I could have died happy not knowing this guys jackoff habits.


"Note that his co-author Jack is also clearly using a stock image." This quote is from the OP. I'm a mobilefag & can't isolate the pic of Jack Splint for a reverse image search. Can anyone help with where the image can be found on a stock image site? I may or may not be acquainted with a SFTI stan who agreed that if this is a stock image they will be convinced he is sus.


----------



## PublicChaos (Jul 3, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> "Note that his co-author Jack is also clearly using a stock image." This quote is from the OP. I'm a mobilefag & can't isolate the pic of Jack Splint for a reverse image search. Can anyone help with where the image can be found on a stock image site? I may or may not be acquainted with a SFTI stan who agreed that if this is a stock image they will be convinced he is sus.



The image links back to this photographer's website.

ETA: many results for Monty's fake pic on TinEye.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 4, 2022)

PublicChaos said:


> The image links back to this photographer's website.
> 
> ETA: many results for Monty's fake pic on TinEye.
> 
> View attachment 3454111


URL of the photo:  https://alankhan.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/wedding-photographer-22.jpg

TinEye results:


Yup, a stock photo.  The Sidney photographer is not the originator.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Jul 4, 2022)

PublicChaos said:


> The image links back to this photographer's website.
> 
> ETA: many results for Monty's fake pic on TinEye.
> 
> View attachment 3454111


Thanks for that. I'll check the site. TBH I was more interested in the pic of Jack Splint. If it is a stock photo, I'd like to find the source.. Perhaps "Jack" is also on this site.



TaterFarmer said:


> URL of the photo:  https://alankhan.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/wedding-photographer-22.jpg
> 
> TinEye results:
> View attachment 3454494
> ...


I thank you from the bottom of my cold, dead heart.

There has been an interesting development. He is currently live on his second channel Monty After Dark. In the middle of the live, he tearfully announced that his mother had passed. He didn't show his face, so there is no way to determine if he was actually crying. Instead of stopping the stream, he is letting the panel talk. If he has truly lost his mother, deepest sympathy. This is a little odd to me, though. I would like to know the opinions of others. If you learned of a close family member's passing, would you continue the stream? I would close it down & call my family. Streaming while ppl in the chat are sending masses of heart and flower emojis seems suss to me, particularly just after being exposed as an incel. His mother's Facebook page has no posts for the last 3 days. Her name is Maxine Leslie of Brampton, Ontario. His page is completely privated.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 5, 2022)

I had the same thought, it's very suspicious. The timing and how he acted....  He is the no fap incel god of deflection after all. 

He did mention that his mother had been sick for the longest time, but so does Nader.. I know he had loads to say about the online presence of the beast when granny passed away. 

I will wait for more information.


----------



## Chinead O’Beezer (Jul 5, 2022)

Her possible death has been a looming topic since well before all his shit got outed. People do weird shit when they are in shock and grieving and everyone processes it differently. For instance (unless it was a child or spouse) if  I was at work I would finish my day and the last thing that would comfort me would be talking to family. Monty strikes me as a fairly lonely person and the only person he has frequently spoken  of being close to is his mother so it wouldn’t surprise me if he found comfort from his hug box instead of real life friends and family.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 5, 2022)

Without an obituary, I'm in the press X to doubt camp and wouldn't put it past him to be trying to generate zupershats.


----------



## Sammyrye (Jul 5, 2022)

Not a monty fan but I  believe it. It's been an ongoing thing and prolly.he was working shit thru in his mind. Not turning off stream seem plausible cos the crone crew could just keep talking for like ever. Never once thinking of anybody else. It isn't like he had to do anything or participate.  Beta bitch will keep eye fucking herself and everyone else loves the sound of their own voice. They prolly didn't even notice. Chat is always licking his asshole. Who knows. I kinda believe him tho. His chat is so self absorbed I'm not surprised if he only got non panel feels.


----------



## PublicChaos (Jul 5, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> Her possible death has been a looming topic since well before all his shit got outed. People do weird shit when they are in shock and grieving and everyone processes it differently. For instance (unless it was a child or spouse) if  I was at work I would finish my day and the last thing that would comfort me would be talking to family. Monty strikes me as a fairly lonely person and the only person he has frequently spoken  of being close to is his mother so it wouldn’t surprise me if he found comfort from his hug box instead of real life friends and family.



Agree that the people in his community are probably his only source of friendship. I do not think he's lying about his mother. She has been sick recently, and he has said that before all this unfolded. As far as I understood, he did a lot of caregiving for her. Rough timing for sure.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 5, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> There has been an interesting development. He is currently live on his second channel Monty After Dark. In the middle of the live, he tearfully announced that his mother had passed. He didn't show his face, so there is no way to determine if he was actually crying. Instead of stopping the stream, he is letting the panel talk. If he has truly lost his mother, deepest sympathy. This is a little odd to me, though. I would like to know the opinions of others. If you learned of a close family member's passing, would you continue the stream? I would close it down & call my family. Streaming while ppl in the chat are sending masses of heart and flower emojis seems suss to me, particularly just after being exposed as an incel. His mother's Facebook page has no posts for the last 3 days. Her name is Maxine Leslie of Brampton, Ontario. His page is completely privated.


Holding a panel to trash Chantal is—in my opinion— not where I would choose to spend my time if my mother had just died unless I wanted to exploit the event to soften people’s hearts after this past week’s revelations and to profit .  I know that’s a very cynical take, but if you genuinely just wanted to share and be surrounded with “friends”, demonetize the stream.  To me, there was no difference between Chantal monetizing her grandmother’s passing from what he did last night.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 5, 2022)

Condolences Monty.
Life is fleeting, and I hope you have time to work through your grief.


----------



## _justlurking (Jul 5, 2022)

Condolences. Losing a parent is another type of pain but it doesn't mean we'll ignore your attempt at leaving  your stream running for donations and cashapp.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 5, 2022)

"My mom died everyone. So let's continue to talk about Chantal's OF stream."

What the fuck is wrong with these people? My condolences - it's an unbelievable pain to lose a parent. Monty- get your fucking priorities sorted dude.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 5, 2022)

On yesterday's panel, Natural Ginger saw someone in the chat using her real name and she lost it and the panel was talking about these trolls and "don't they have anything better to do with their time" etc etc. You're all on panel three hours a day talking about a hog. I mean I'm slagging here here but I'm not asking anyone if they have something better to do.

Today I had to nope out because they were all talking about how they clean their ass. Jesus Christ, almost as little dignity as Chantal.

As to his mother passing, he gets a pass from me. Sometimes you want a distraction, sometimes you need to process. And he doesn't say much on these panels anyway, he just turns his camera off and earns the money from the stream. Smart move. He was probably able to text family and arrange stuff.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm not giving him a pass and I have no condolences to offer. Get your nofapping ass off the Internet and go attend to your mother's arrangements and/or to the people that actually gave a fuck about her- if she even died at all.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 5, 2022)

Cross over, the beast and queen of empathy is once again browsing the farms.

And his response video is full of ass rimming comments.

Hayder nation demands an apology, because Monty can monotize his grief however he wants. HN  hypocricy never lets you down.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=T1pmrN3wBkQ


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jul 5, 2022)

She's not wrong.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 5, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> She's not wrong.


Monty is bitching about it. He's being a fucking ghoul and profiting off his mothers death as much as possible. He doesn't have a pot to piss in.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 5, 2022)

Ordinarily, I'm in camp "everyone grieves differently" and would be inclined to give him a pass.

But we've just uncovered a lifetime of -- at best -- dishonest internet posturing from this guy. He's a scammer. A failed scammer, but a scammer at heart.

So his mom dying a couple days after his thread is made, and him continuing to stream and sadfish for superchats is extremely suspicious to me. Obituary or GTFO.


----------



## Chinead O’Beezer (Jul 6, 2022)

I  could be misjudging him but given his familiarity with the farms I doubt he is dumb enough to try to fake a death. It isn’t like he was bleeding subscribers after he was outed. He still has the same loyal minions. Hell even Chantal hasn’t been dumb enough to try to get away with fake killing off a character because God knows if she thought could get away with it Smee would dying several and resurrecting  times a week. Outhouse/Pet Sematary beeze! 

Monty might be a misogynistic incel but this is Kiwi Farms and I’m surprised it is a foreign concept that misogynistic incels who spend too much on the internet can also really love their moms and wouldn’t fake their deaths. 

I will say it amused  me that Nader had a kinder reaction than Chins. Obviously D2 wrote the community post and it was mainly to make Nader look good but he better understands the proper social mask to use in comparison to Chinny . She has been on her empath kick and along comes stabby naddy showing more compassion than her. I am also hoping it clicks in her head that Egypt has been nicer to a grieving Monty than he ever was to Chinny when she lost Grams despite the fact that Nader loathes him.


----------



## The Gunt Whisperer (Jul 6, 2022)

Incoming PL: 

I’m in a group chat with some friends… where some of the creepiest, cringiest online dating connections are shared. 

I recognize Cary - by name and photo. 

IIRC, it was 3 or 4 years ago. After a handful of messages, numbers were exchanged. Within a few hours, this dude was so creepy and needy, bombarding my friend with messages and demands for a reply (during her workday) that she ghosted and blocked him. Over the next several months he would message her from other numbers in WhatsApp. Typical “nice guy” BS and negging. 

I just sent her an urgent message with a link to this thread and request for any messages or contact info she might still have available.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 6, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Does anyone know why are so many black doods into this retention crap?
> View attachment 3450929



Fucking Kevin Samuels. That nigga's ideas should have died with him

*edit*
All the women who follow Mocel should learn he follows Kevin Samuels model


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 6, 2022)

> On yesterday's panel, Natural Ginger saw someone in the chat using her real name and she lost it and the panel was talking about these trolls and "don't they have anything better to do with their time" etc etc. You're all on panel three hours a day talking about a hog. I mean I'm slagging here here but I'm not asking anyone if they have something better to do.


She was angry but then said her Instagram with her real name was public & she had never hidden it, make it make sense. 

One panellist who is cow material is Doe Eyed Kookie, a Australian soccer mom with a hate boner for Chantal & anyone who disagrees with her. 
 She always shows herself on camera and when she’s angry she aggressively kicks her lower lip and teeth, it’s so weird.
 I first noticed it when a Roman was on the panel last time, she was part of the gaggle of hens who attacked him and she did it so many times it got funny.
 She gets so visibly aggravated when someone goes against her, last night she was on and another panellist was on saying something she didn’t agree with and she was doing it again. 
 How long can she keep that anger down? 
 I tried to find that Roman live again to clip her but there’s so many livestreams I lost patience gave up. 

Should we put all Monty’s hags in his thread now instead of the Haydur thread?


----------



## ADHD (Jul 6, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Should we put all Monty’s hags in his thread now instead of the Haydur thread?


Yes, that's a good idea. Roman can also be covered in this thread since he's pretty set on being a Monty antagonist.


Ask My Dominatrix said:


> I tried to find that Roman live again to clip her but there’s so many livestreams I lost patience gave up.



If you're referring to this panel, it was on June 21st.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 6, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> She was angry but then said her Instagram with her real name was public & she had never hidden it, make it make sense.
> 
> One panellist who is cow material is Doe Eyed Kookie, a Australian soccer mom with a hate boner for Chantal & anyone who disagrees with her.
> She always shows herself on camera and when she’s angry she aggressively kicks her lower lip and teeth, it’s so weird.
> ...


I had never seen her (Doe Eyed) until yesterday and her leaving the camera on reminds me of those morons at work who are on the only ones to leave the camera on during a Teams call and you get a close-up of their stupid faces for an hour. I die inside for them and wish we could force close it the way you can force mute. But I closed the stream pretty quickly after she showed up because their talk about washing their asses was too far for me.


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Jul 6, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> I  could be misjudging him but given his familiarity with the farms I doubt he is dumb enough to try to fake a death. It isn’t like he was bleeding subscribers after he was outed. He still has the same loyal minions. Hell even Chantal hasn’t been dumb enough to try to get away with fake killing off a character because God knows if she thought could get away with it Smee would dying several and resurrecting  times a week. Outhouse/Pet Sematary beeze!
> 
> Monty might be a misogynistic incel but this is Kiwi Farms and I’m surprised it is a foreign concept that misogynistic incels who spend too much on the internet can also really love their moms and wouldn’t fake their deaths.
> 
> I will say it amused  me that Nader had a kinder reaction than Chins. Obviously D2 wrote the community post and it was mainly to make Nader look good but he better understands the proper social mask to use in comparison to Chinny . She has been on her empath kick and along comes stabby naddy showing more compassion than her. I am also hoping it clicks in her head that Egypt has been nicer to a grieving Monty than he ever was to Chinny when she lost Grams despite the fact that Nader loathes him.


I dunno, man. Byuu tried to fake his death and blame the Farms. It's working out for him, too.

I agree that it's a very stupid move and I would like to believe that Monty has the IQ (and common decency) not to do that. I want to believe. I do. Show me an obituary and I will happily take the L and apologize to this idiot scumbag for accusing him of being a bigger idiot scumbag than he is.

Until then, I'm going to assume the lying manipulator is lying and manipulating. He doesn't get the benefit of the doubt as long as his business partner is still living in Columbia.


----------



## HakkonDenGode (Jul 6, 2022)

Brampton is commonly called Bramledesh so I'm not surprised this guy is from there.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 8, 2022)

Why isn't anyone commented on the fact that Skinny Queen Reacts is fucking gooned out of her mind on the panel right now?


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 10, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> Why isn't anyone commented on the fact that Skinny Queen Reacts is fucking gooned out of her mind on the panel right now?


Because no one's watching?  You lose 5 IQ points for listening to those imbeciles and must hose off after scraping your skin with lava soap and a rake to feel clean again.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 10, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> Because no one's watching?  You lose 5 IQ points for listening to those imbeciles and must hose off after scraping your skin with lava soap and a rake to feel clean again.


I dipped the moment Skinny Queen started talking. It was like listening to a junkie on the public bus try to explain life, while gooned off their rocker.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 11, 2022)

I've never heard of Skinny Queen until the past couple of days. Was she a VIB? Why did she leave?

Edit: They are taking credit for Chantal calling Nader "Gargamel" because they used that name the day before and assume she watches, as if he hasn't been called Gargamel everywhere since we first saw his face. Yes, Chantal watches them but she watches and reads everything about her.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 11, 2022)

> I've never heard of Skinny Queen until the past couple of days. Was she a VIB? Why did she leave?


Yes she was a VIB but I don’t know why she left, they speak so much that nothing of worth is really established. All I get is powerleveling to the extreme.


----------



## I__quit (Jul 14, 2022)

During the last panel I stopped into for five minutes all the hens were morally powerleveling about their relationships with their elderly parents and how much they wish they could have the time back with those who aren't here anymore. The host lost his mother how long ago? Talk about compassionate empaths. I'd feel a little sad if Monty didn't relish in the clucking, which is evident by how much he's been streaming on Monty After Dark with click bait titles. Seriously, there is a panel after every Chantal video, nothing of value is ever discussed and they're never _not_ powerleveling. It's unironically a support group that Monty gets paid to run... and typing that makes me now think even less of the creep.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Jul 14, 2022)

Has any evidence arisen to support his claim his mother died the moment his thread got moved out of PG? An obit? Condolences on her FB? Anything?


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 14, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Has any evidence arisen to support his claim his mother died the moment his thread got moved out of PG? An obit? Condolences on her FB? Anything?



Yep ive been waiting for this info to drop too because while I think Chins did her gma dirty I support her cp and was slightly annoyed when she backpeddled. The only time i hate when she packpeddles is after she insults HN.


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 14, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Has any evidence arisen to support his claim his mother died the moment his thread got moved out of PG? An obit? Condolences on her FB? Anything?


Word has it the obit had to be published in a tribal language newspaper somewhere in South America.  No English translation is available.  /snark.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 14, 2022)

I__quit said:


> During the last panel I stopped into for five minutes all the hens were morally powerleveling about their relationships with their elderly parents and how much they wish they could have the time back with those who aren't here anymore. The host lost his mother how long ago? Talk about compassionate empaths. I'd feel a little sad if Monty didn't relish in the clucking, which is evident by how much he's been streaming on Monty After Dark with click bait titles. Seriously, there is a panel after every Chantal video, nothing of value is ever discussed and they're never _not_ powerleveling. It's unironically a support group that Monty gets paid to run... and typing that makes me now think even less of the creep.


I caught the beginning, he kept telling people funerals are expensive and please donate. I don't want to sound cold but how do you ask strangers on the internet for that? He must make some coin on YT, plus he's _supposed_ to have a fulltime job, no?

He lets his panel talk and when there's a pause or he hears his name, he speaks in that way people do on Teams/Zoom meetings when they are called upon but you know they weren't listening and likely doing something else. And someone asked him if Canada is an "at will" employer like the US is (don't know if I used the term correctly) and he said yes. It's absolutely not. I clicked off shortly after that nonsense.

The other day, the hens were clucking at the fact Chantal was bitching about Yaba and Charlie Gold and wondering what did they ever do to Chantal. 

And yet I click on it.....


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 14, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> I caught the beginning, he kept telling people funerals are expensive and please donate.


Most governments have death benefits of a small but not insignificant amount. If he needs funds, a GoFundMe would enable him to provide proof of the death and solicit funds.  W/out any obit, this is sounding like a fucking scam.  His name is known, so it's not like he has anything to hide.


----------



## Rotogravure (Jul 14, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> Word has it the obit had to be published in a tribal language newspaper somewhere in South America.  No English translation is available.  /snark.



I haven't been diligently searching just half-assed looking at this site every so often.

Nothing I've found yet.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 14, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> Word has it the obit had to be published in a tribal language newspaper somewhere in South America.  No English translation is available.  /snark.



I call bullshit. Thats his fucking mom. He should be fighting to get a copy of the obit. Who would not regardless of the country they lived in? This makes him just as shitty as Chantal for not gaf. 
Nobody is asking him to translate it. We know who his mama is. We just wanna see her name an face incelsoyboy

*edit* even extreme no contact kids of abusive parents want the obit because its closure ffs


----------



## TaterFarmer (Jul 14, 2022)

We're All Going To Hell said:


> I call bullshit. Thats his fucking mom. He should be fighting to get a copy of the obit. Who would not regardless of the country they lived in? This makes him just as shitty as Chantal for not gaf.
> Nobody is asking him to translate it. We know who his mama is. We just wanna see her name an face incelsoyboy
> 
> *edit* even extreme no contact kids of abusive parents want the obit because its closure ffs


I was joking (hence the /snark closing tag).... I have no idea where or if an obit exists and I don't believe she's dead until an obit is published.
[Remember that his totally not made up business partner who posted all the creepy stuff went to some South American country and can't be contacted to prove that the totally not made up business partner is totally not made up by him.]


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 14, 2022)

TaterFarmer said:


> I was joking (hence the /snark closing tag).... I have no idea where or if an obit exists and I don't believe she's dead until an obit is published.
> [Remember that his totally not made up business partner who posted all the creepy stuff went to some South American country and can't be contacted to prove that the totally not made up business partner is totally not made up by him.]



I feel like a dumbass because I didn't know the entire post was snark 

but my point still stands about kids and parental death.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 14, 2022)

It’s true those yentas on his panels don’t realise they do all the work for 2/4 hours a night and Monty pockets the cash.
 It’s ok though, they’re smarter than Chantal so I’m sure they’re aware that they’re being used by a misogynistic incel.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 14, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> It’s true those yentas on his panels don’t realise they do all the work for 2/4 hours a night and Monty pockets the cash.
> It’s ok though, they’re smarter than Chantal so I’m sure they’re aware that they’re being used by a misogynistic incel.


Somehow they all have fucking channels and think they're performing an important service by archiving everything. Although I'm here for the ones that are going to go after Nader for his charity scam.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 14, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> Somehow they all have fucking channels and think they're performing an important service by archiving everything. Although I'm here for the ones that are going to go after Nader for his charity scam.


Yet those same people won’t dare consider the fact that Monty is also a lying grifter lol gotta love Haydur logic.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 17, 2022)

Monty is live rn and he and his panel of busy body yentas are talking abt Nader saying the leaked audio is fake.
 The fact they can’t see the irony when this is almost exactly the kind of deflection Monty used when he got discovered is baffling but not surprising. 

Anyway as I don’t want my brain to bleed out of my ears I’m dipping because these women are just awful.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 17, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Monty is live rn and he and his panel of busy body yentas are talking abt Nader saying the leaked audio is fake.
> The fact they can’t see the irony when this is almost exactly the kind of deflection Monty used when he got discovered is baffling but not surprising.
> 
> Anyway as I don’t want my brain to bleed out of my ears I’m dipping because these women are just awful.


They were a little too focused on whether or not Nader was banging his infected dick on the counter - I had to tap out. Why the fuck do I watch?


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 17, 2022)

The real question is why are they so obsessed with Chantal’s body part & sex life and Nader’s “green peen” and where he puts it? 

I wander into Monty’s channel occasionally to watch these panels because it’s like going to the circus, Monty took the most exceptional Haydurs and put them on display. 
 He’s the circus master, he does nothing while his circus freaks do all the work and make him money. 
 They still haven’t figured it out yet because they’re so in love with the sound of their own voices.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 17, 2022)

I think they compete as to who can be sassier so whenever they use edgy words for sex, it's suburban-white-wine-mom embarrassing. A while back, one used the term "poompoom" instead of vagina, got a chuckle from Monty and proceded to use the word 5000 times in a five minute span. Like Chantal and her overuse of "fupa" thinking she's the height of hilarity.


----------



## Tangerine Dreams (Jul 21, 2022)

Meet Joanne (you can also call her Jolene) Jones, who managed to piss off the entire BP Chat for hours with her trauma dumping on Monty's stream and irrelevant details about her own personal journey from 350lbs to dainty gorl!



https://twitter.com/JoanneJones_DSB

Joanne informed us that at 26 years old she has had a HARD life full of much pain and trauma, but most importantly that she does not care if she is featured in any threads by the big bad evil Kiwi Farms.  She in fact, welcomes it. 



Spoiler: Joanne's StOrY Per Joanne



Joanne is a proud Home Health CNA in the state of North Carolina.  She has two younger twin siblings, aged 21, a brother and sister.  Joanne's abusive conspiracy theory riddled father beat her mother repeatedly before the pregnancy, but her mother returned to her abuser for the children!  During the pregnancy per Joanne, the abuse escalated to pushing her mother down stairs and into walls!  Her younger siblings were thankfully delivered and just fine!  Evil Daddy Jones however shook her little brother until he sadly suffered neurological damage and had to be treated at Wake Forest Baptist Hospital.  Mysteriously her mother somehow ended up in jail for this and other acts of child abuse and was incarcerated until 2003, now struggling to find work and having fallen back into the cycle of abuse in her second marriage!

That's okay though because Joanne is a SURVIVOR and she SAVED her mother from terrible abuse!  When her mother got out of the slammer for being an abusive piece of crap Joanne was there to pick her up and make sure she had some place to go.  On top of this miracle worker Joanne kicked an addiction to benzos, and then due to the evils of insurance just stopped taking her anti-depressants and suffered a mentulz breakdown.   She's so much better now though and is seeing a therapist while she works toward her dream job as a mortician!  In addition to coming on to Monty's panel and being so insufferable that half the panel quit because she wouldn't *shut the fuck up*, Joanne managed to inform us of her love of:

1.  Getting tattoo's of fairy's all over her body so that she can express the different facets of her personality.
2.  Having curly hair even though she doesn't know how to take care of it because she is not black, and needs the help of black female panel members.
3.  Loves to listen to true crime and explore the mysteries of the universe on TikTok during her night shifts as a CNA, instead of caring for her patients!
4.  Not trauma dumping, ever.

Even after half the panel left while she shared the story of how she was physically abused and started sniffle crying, Joanne persisted in interrupting and talking over or for every other member when Monty attempted to intervene in his limp dick semen retaining fashion.   We can only hope that Joanne continues to share the intimate details of her life story with us in future panels, or branches out to her own YouTube channel where the milk may continue to flow.



What did any of this story have to do with Chantal?  Absolutely nothing, just like Joanne, but here's her cute 15 year old dog that wouldn't stop barking in the stream.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 24, 2022)

This was unexpected.
 A genuine conversation they’re having on Monty after dark right now.
 Mony speaks about a historical event abt a woman telling the Canadians the Americans are coming in 1812… Monty’s words not mine.
 Genuine reply from Doe Eyed Kookie. “I don’t know, I’m not very good at history especially the American Civil war.”



Before the topic of history popped up Doe tells us she bought herself some chocolate covered Turkish delight, “I bought myself a big Turk and it only cost me two dollars.”

Five minutes later “Actually I don’t like chocolate.”

Why buy the darn chocolate bar then? 

This is Chantal level of indecision. 
Oh, if you couldn’t get enough of Doe on Monty’s panels you are in luck. Santa got your letter and he’s answered you early.
 She’s started her own Chantal channel.




Monty just giving us lots of cows from his own harem.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 26, 2022)

Monty is live and reviewing the newest SBL reveal.
 Ahh those sweet sweet super chats, there is nothing quite like monetising abuse on a lovely summer’s  day.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 26, 2022)

On his current live he says he doesn't like when people profiting of abuse. 

Make it makes sense....

Monty is going to charge chinny for the title of this stream and get her in prison for child porno.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 26, 2022)

Burned by a Beezer.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 26, 2022)

In pure Monty panel stupidity, they were SHOCKED that Chantal would go after Ginger. Ginger has said on multiple occasions that Chantal is extremely unattractive, stupid and very useless. All true. But if Chantal shoots back, you can't be shocked or upset. Then the chat devolved into backpats on how they're all 83 but are carded everywhere and look 22. If you have to compliment yourself by dunking on Chantal, you're probably ugly.

And Doe is the dumbest of all of them.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 27, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> On his current live he says he doesn't like when people profiting of abuse.
> 
> Make it makes sense....


Make sure to smash the like button and thank you for the super chat.


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 27, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> Make sure to smash the like button and thank you for the super chat.


Up until I few days ago he would also always comment several times within a stream that he has a lot of bills connected to his Mother's funeral and of course posts his CASHAPP in the chat.  I keep checking, but still no obituary found.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 27, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> In pure Monty panel stupidity, they were SHOCKED that Chantal would go after Ginger. Ginger has said on multiple occasions that Chantal is extremely unattractive, stupid and very useless. All true. But if Chantal shoots back, you can't be shocked or upset. Then the chat devolved into backpats on how they're all 83 but are carded everywhere and look 22. If you have to compliment yourself by dunking on Chantal, you're probably ugly.
> 
> And Doe is the dumbest of all of them.


I thought she did a good impression of Ginger, it always makes me laugh how they tell Chantal to take it and they lose their minds.
 Always my favourite Chantal when she’s dunking on reaction channels.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 27, 2022)

What is this with Canadians and the police. Now Monty is going to the police when his livetream ends. And thus because hambeast said she will make something up to send him to prison.

And no he will send chinny to prison. Double post from the other treads

He has no choice you guys it's out if his incel hands


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 27, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> What is this with Canadians and the police. Now Monty is going to the police when his livetream ends. And thus because hambeast said she will make something up to send him to prison.
> 
> And no he will send chinny to prison. Double post from the other treads
> 
> He has no choice you guys it's out if his incel hands


Lol, “Officer, a evil fat woman said I was trash on You Tube and she won’t change the title of her video, Help meeee!!!” 
@strategicmillennial  proving he is the lolcow we all knew he was, this is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 27, 2022)

Now he is mad at Jessica because she said it was a boob picture and it appears to be a video. 

She is blocked from his channel now. He can't tolerate lying says the incel using fake pictures and scam websites.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jul 27, 2022)

Monty/Jessica Drama archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 27, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Monty/Jessica Drama archive:
> View attachment 3535340


Is Monty jealous he didn’t get any nudes or is he being a misogynistic twat again?
 This is hardly news she said did this herself, and it was obvious to everyone what “questionable pictures” meant.
 Jessica Messica is a troll who is far too invested in the drama there is no need to get angry over it, is he still going to the police because FB was mean to him? Lol 

He’s a grown man, I can’t get over how infantile he is, lmfao


----------



## I__quit (Jul 27, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Monty/Jessica Drama archive:
> View attachment 3535340



So... he's saying that it doesn't matter what she showed Nader (adults can do what they want with their bodies), it's that she didn't tell Monty and his audience explicitly what she shared with Nader. But it isn't that he expects messy Jessica to be elicit in the details of her sharing, it's that he wants to know the exact amount of sexual communication she had with Nader. I guess? 
And fuck his faux modesty when discussing the nastiness of the female form besides the boobies; his panel is 70 percent sex workers who love giving too much information on their fetishistic escapades, and even he gets randomly gross and graphic when discussing Chantal. How they feel about anyone or anything depends on the day of the week. They're all opportunistic vipers.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 27, 2022)

First of all, Monty - all is fair in love and war. You can't be flinging insults at Chantal and obsess over her 24/7 then get pissy when she calls you trash. Also, I'm not surprised this piece of trash pulled the race card "As a person of color" fuck off.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Jul 27, 2022)

I__quit said:


> So... he's saying that it doesn't matter what she showed Nader (adults can do what they want with their bodies), it's that she didn't tell Monty and his audience explicitly what she shared with Nader. But it isn't that he expects messy Jessica to be elicit in the details of her sharing, it's that he wants to know the exact amount of sexual communication she had with Nader. I guess?
> And fuck his faux modesty when discussing the nastiness of the female form besides the boobies; his panel is 70 percent sex workers who love giving too much information on their fetishistic escapades, and even he gets randomly gross and graphic when discussing Chantal. How they feel about anyone or anything depends on the day of the week. They're all opportunistic vipers.


Monty is so fucking weird about swearing. They talk about their asses and all sorts of gross obese sex, Monty makes a pathetic "edgy" joke and the hens howl with laughter but saying "fuck" is problematic.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jul 28, 2022)

Foodie Beauty is racist (!) archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 28, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> First of all, Monty - all is fair in love and war. You can't be flinging insults at Chantal and obsess over her 24/7 then get pissy when she calls you trash. Also, I'm not surprised this piece of trash pulled the race card "As a person of color" fuck off.


Oh, they were pulling the race card today when I tuned in for a few minutes.  They’re so predictable and pathetic.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jul 28, 2022)

Monty About Foodie Beauty and the blackout archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 28, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Monty About Foodie Beauty and the blackout archive:
> View attachment 3536891


From a dude who monetizes the DV of others.  Oh please do cry me a river.  Get off your moralistic high horse you cowardly little incel.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 28, 2022)

Wait what? 

How the fuck did he get racisme out of that. I Can not believe this incel retard makes me defend the dat gunt. 

Please send me more superchats to fight racisme and get foody in jail.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 28, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Foodie Beauty is racist (!) archive:
> View attachment 3536799


I don't even think Monty qualifies as a black man anymore. He's more of a white Karen that demands to speak with the manager.


----------



## LonesomeDud (Jul 28, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> I don't even think Monty qualifies as a black man anymore. He's more of a white Karen that demands to speak with the manager.


If you disagree with or stand up to a African American, you are a racist.  Point blank period.  Welcome to America.

Mistreatment of immigrants, including African ones, however, is still highly encouraged.


----------



## GoodbyeFriedRice (Jul 28, 2022)

*I didn't see this posted and this is late but I did a search of his mom's name (for those who were wondering about an obituary) and a funeral came up on this channel. Monty gets up at 21:48. 
*
*https://youtu.be/HltQGgVa40Y*


----------



## Confederate Fag (Jul 29, 2022)

Wow, what a fucking pathetic loser this perv is. He’s basically a black peetz but with added false bravado. However, I suspect this guy is a 40 year old virgin, whereas peetz has atleast had sex before, albeit with Chantal.  Birds of a feather, as always.


----------



## Porch Cake (Jul 29, 2022)

GoodbyeFriedRice said:


> *I didn't see this posted and this is late but I did a search of his mom's name (for those who were wondering about an obituary) and a funeral came up on this channel. Monty gets up at 21:48. *
> 
> *https://youtu.be/HltQGgVa40Y*


You spooked him, it's been privated.


----------



## GoodLard (Jul 29, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> You spooked him, it's been privated.


Damn, probably no one downloaded it? Just proves Incel Cary watches his own thread 24/7.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 29, 2022)

I hope he DOES watch his thread.
What title IS THIS Monty?
Arrested for what? 
What can you prove Monty, because her stalking a flop house is flimsy at best.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Jul 29, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Foodie Beauty is racist (!) archive:
> View attachment 3536799



He should have posted this on his parody channel, ridiculous.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Jul 29, 2022)

Monty  The Jessica Messica problem archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



​


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 29, 2022)

He also went crazy on a member named Lydia J. He will never say hi to her again and she is banned from the channel and of all the channels incel Monty has. She is a 2 faced piece of shit and he will never say hi to her again. 

Monty really has Nader's broom in his ass. I thought semen retention made you calmer.

Monty is letting his inner cow go, let the milk flow.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Jul 30, 2022)

I wonder if Monty is aware that he's essentially that boil growing on Chantal's ass cheek?


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Jul 30, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> I wonder if Monty is aware that he's essentially that boil growing on Chantal's ass cheek?


He’s unaware because much like Chantal who sees herself as fit and hot, Monty sees himself as an alpha male.
 The sycophantic praise from the hags in his chat has warped his vision of himself, they think he’s this intelligent, action man who can conquer armies single handedly when in fact he’s a doughy duffus with tits and a face like he’s the ugly unspoken cousin of Alvin, Simon & Theodore.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Jul 30, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Monty sees himself as an alpha male.



When in reality Monty and Pee would be bff in real life & Monty has admit he could hang with Pee on the regular.

*edit*
Just saw what @Confederate Fag said but yep this would be Pee's token black friend. They would play ponies together and try on dresses


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 30, 2022)

Talking headlineup for today.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 30, 2022)

Where is Joan? Is she secretly banned? Did she finally die of shaken baby syndrom? At least jean was the best laugh at the BP chat. These hags are boring.


----------



## Oliveoil (Jul 31, 2022)

EJIN


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 31, 2022)

Ooh damn Kate Winslet is going to jail for hurting incel monty's feelings now.  

I love the fact he must be raging when he hears about this.... So sad it isn't recorded for us to enjoy.

Great stuff like always, although it barely scrapes the no fap history of him. 

Maybe Monty join Peetz and help each other, take a load off.


----------



## Surprised Pikachu (Jul 31, 2022)

Anyone else watch that video and wonder what he was doing with his hands? Dude was naked from the waist down for sure.

Any female wondering if the single life with cats is for her, 10/10 would recommend this. I think my ovaries have died.


----------



## Fatty liver (Jul 31, 2022)

I am pretty sure 99% of the time he is quiet during the panels he is just fapping away.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Jul 31, 2022)

We're All Going To Hell said:


> When in reality Monty and Pee would be bff in real life & Monty has admit he could hang with Pee on the regular.
> 
> *edit*
> Just saw what @Confederate Fag said but yep this would be Pee's token black friend. They would play ponies together and try on dresses


Maybe doing a bit of semen recycling  while checking out guntys "lingerie".


----------



## Benet_Bandito284 (Aug 1, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> EJIN


Monty has issued a false strike against Kate for his hurt feefee's

Grow a spine faggot.


			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm89y2YRwFMT6zS1HwFYdfw/community?lb=UgkxbpwPVXqS16vz9VsO99S6qrbcraxVR5FM


----------



## ADHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Benet_Bandito284 said:


> Monty has issued a false strike against Kate for his hurt feefee's
> 
> Grow a spine faggot.
> 
> ...


What a thin skinned nigger.

Archive of edging wtih monty:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

I knew he would strike it!  Such a predictable little incel.  

Bet his harem is praising  him for standing up against racisme.

But keep Nader's broom in your ass and keep pissing people off.... Make that milk flow for us!


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2022)

ADHD said:


> What a thin skinned nigger.


Hurray we can keep on Edjin!


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 1, 2022)

“Ontario’s #1 virgin” can we add more to the title thread? Lol 

Seems like Monty is fair game if Chantal ever wants to strike his channel, as @strategicmillennial is all about this life. 
 No tears from those bug eyes.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 1, 2022)

Benet_Bandito284 said:


> Monty has issued a false strike against Kate for his hurt feefee's
> 
> Grow a spine faggot.
> 
> ...



Imagine doing that while you stream entire streams of other creators.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Aug 1, 2022)

ADHD said:


> What a thin skinned nigger.
> 
> Archive of edging wtih monty:
> View attachment 3550967



I'm not a Dr but I'm 100% sure that's not how any of that works. And from that angle he really does look like Chantal's ass boil.


----------



## I__quit (Aug 1, 2022)

Dear Leader weighs in. He thinks Monty is a bitch, too.

Edited to add:







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 1, 2022)

Title:
Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF​
What???

ETA: No, I'm serious, was this posted anywhere on the Farms and I missed it? And why would anybody even have that video?


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Title:
> Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF​
> What???


His thick haggish yentas are going to eat this up like strawberries and cream.
 He did this twisting of narratives with Choly Flower, lying when he was exposed only she turned the tables on him.
 Now he’s choosing to blatantly make shit up, he knows that Kate Winslet is @GoodbyeFriedRice ??? Proof??? Lol I’m kidding we know there’s none. 
 Maybe GoodbyeFriedRice is Jack Splint continuing his revenge against kind hearted incel Monty. 
 Don’t worry, Kate, just say @GoodbyeFriedRice is your shady business partner *insert cheesy 1980s porn name* who is doing you dirty.
Here’s the post with the funeral again.


GoodbyeFriedRice said:


> *I didn't see this posted and this is late but I did a search of his mom's name (for those who were wondering about an obituary) and a funeral came up on this channel. Monty gets up at 21:48. *
> 
> *https://youtu.be/HltQGgVa40Y*


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

Ooh Monty! Time to strike Alex or are you to much of a bitch boy?? I bet your just going to do a quiet rage at home, while finally stroking that tiny dicklet. 

And wtf is that video? I think we overestimated him. The boil on cuntals ass has more braincells then this semen retarded incel.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh, wait, so he posted it on one of his channels or something and somebody here posted the link and then he made it private? If that's what happened, why did he put it on a public platform in the first place?


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

His harem is eating it up

He is asking his audience to strike Kate Winslet in the comments.

I also notice his only insult this retarded  knows is: "piece of shit".


----------



## GoodLard (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Oh, wait, so he posted it on one of his channels or something and somebody here posted the link and then he made it private? If that's what happened, why did he put it on a public platform in the first place?


As many of his mother's family seem to live scattered around the world, he probably had the funeral live streamed. Somehow the link was found (great sleuthing btw, but you didn't archive it!) and the link was posted  here. Our incel has a 24/7 watch on his thread, so he set it to private when he saw the post.


----------



## South Side Callie (Aug 1, 2022)

It's against YT ToS to ask for your viewers to mass a flag a channel you inbred looking flaggot. Interesting you're doing this from your second channel and not your main.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

From all the enemies he can make he chooses Kate and the farms. Got to love black negz (credit: oliveoil BP chat).

Let the milk flow.

What's this about?


----------



## GoodbyeFriedRice (Aug 1, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> There has been an interesting development. He is currently live on his second channel Monty After Dark. In the middle of the live, he tearfully announced that his mother had passed. He didn't show his face, so there is no way to determine if he was actually crying. Instead of stopping the stream, he is letting the panel talk. If he has truly lost his mother, deepest sympathy. This is a little odd to me, though. I would like to know the opinions of others. If you learned of a close family member's passing, would you continue the stream? I would close it down & call my family. Streaming while ppl in the chat are sending masses of heart and flower emojis seems suss to me, particularly just after being exposed as an incel. His mother's Facebook page has no posts for the last 3 days. Her name is Maxine Leslie of Brampton, Ontario. His page is completely privated.





Make Peace Not War said:


> Title:
> Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF​
> What???
> 
> ETA: No, I'm serious, was this posted anywhere on the Farms and I missed it? And why would anybody even have that video?





Ask My Dominatrix said:


> His thick haggish yentas are going to eat this up like strawberries and cream.
> He did this twisting of narratives with Choly Flower, lying when he was exposed only she turned the tables on him.
> Now he’s choosing to blatantly make shit up, he knows that Kate Winslet is @GoodbyeFriedRice ??? Proof??? Lol I’m kidding we know there’s none.
> Maybe GoodbyeFriedRice is Jack Splint continuing his revenge against kind hearted incel Monty.
> ...





Make Peace Not War said:


> Oh, wait, so he posted it on one of his channels or something and somebody here posted the link and then he made it private? If that's what happened, why did he put it on a public platform in the first place?





GoodLard said:


> As many of his mother's family seem to live scattered around the world, he probably had the funeral live streamed. Somehow the link was found (great sleuthing btw, but you didn't archive it!) and the link was posted  here. Our incel has a 24/7 watch on his thread, so he set it to private when he saw the post.


Lord Pickle posted the name. My super detective sleuthing skills literally consisted of about 2 minutes googling the name and then Youtubing it. It popped up under Maxine Leslie Dennis (I guess Dennis is her spouse's name) on YT. Most livestreamed funerals are under the Funeral home's name but this one wasn't (I'm sure a link does exist somewhere on the funeral home, though). I don't remember the exact channel name that posted it but it belonged to Monty and the first word of the channel name was "4K". I watched a bit of the funeral video and noticed Monty's big ass head up at the front right away and my bad for not downloading the video it really didn't cross my mind until later but by that time someone already responded that it was privated.


----------



## Chuck Coal (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Oh, wait, so he posted it on one of his channels or something and somebody here posted the link and then he made it private? If that's what happened, why did he put it on a public platform in the first place?


At first I wasn’t sure how someone would get a video of his mother’s funeral.. but now it makes perfect sense - his retard ass posted it to YouTube.
But I’m sure he’ll leave that detail out. Instead, he’s going to milk this for everything it’s worth (figuratively & literally). Striking another channel and blaming them for the funeral post, when he has no proof, is fucked. For a group that can dish it out like there’s no tomorrow, they sure as hell can’t take it when it’s thrown back at them.


----------



## ADHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Title:
> Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF​
> What???
> 
> ETA: No, I'm serious, was this posted anywhere on the Farms and I missed it? And why would anybody even have that video?


Archive of Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Attaching comments and chat replay for posterity, the image is too large to be inserted.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

He reads every post here and knew it for the longest time (he set it on private right after that post). 

Terrible job at deflecting black negz


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 1, 2022)

Chuck Coal said:


> At first I wasn’t sure how someone would get a video of his mother’s funeral.. but now it makes perfect sense - his retard ass posted it to YouTube.
> But I’m sure he’ll leave that detail out. Instead, he’s going to milk this for everything it’s worth (figuratively & literally). Striking another channel and blaming them for the funeral post, when he has no proof, is fucked. For a group that can dish it out like there’s no tomorrow, they sure as hell can’t take it when it’s thrown back at them.



And all that just because he needed an excuse for his false copyright strike on a video he didn't like. Dragging his mother into it again.


----------



## DopeAddictKittenV2 (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> And all that just because he needed an excuse for his false copyright strike on a video he didn't like. Dragging his mother into it again.


I was just gunna say, he probably posted it publically knowing the farms would find it just so he could cry and get a big cash grab from his herd of lonely old paypigs (or as he would call them- low value women). I'm sure blaming it on Kate and striking her channel for the (fuckin hilarious) edging vid is also a huge plus for him.


----------



## GunnlaugurSassoon (Aug 1, 2022)

One question/comment about the OP: you say he has an MSc from the University of Toronto, is there any proof to that or is it just something he's claimed? U of T is a genuinely great university, and its computer science program in particular is world reknowned (ranked #9 in the world). An MSc in CS from them takes 3 years when being done full time. Him having that and being a jobless superchat dependent bum makes no sense.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Aug 1, 2022)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> One question/comment about the OP: you say he has an MSc from the University of Toronto, is there any proof to that or is it just something he's claimed? U of T is a genuinely great university, and its computer science program in particular is world reknowned (ranked #9 in the world). An MSc in CS from them takes 3 years when being done full time. Him having that and being a jobless superchat dependent bum makes no sense.


No, I was just going off what his profiles said.


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Aug 1, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Title:
> Kate Winslet put my mother's funeral video on KF​
> What???
> 
> ETA: No, I'm serious, was this posted anywhere on the Farms and I missed it? And why would anybody even have that video?


Hahah, what a self-victimising spineless little incel.
Love that for him!


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2022)

She does have a point here.


----------



## Ponzo (Aug 1, 2022)

Has anyone talked about his retarded singing yet?


----------



## ADHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 3552421
> She does have a point here.


As we've seen thanks to both FFG and Monty, you can respond to a copyright strike using both a pen name and a PO Box. If Kate gets a PO Box and uses that to appeal the most he'll get off that is her general location.


----------



## CootToot (Aug 1, 2022)

Monty is built like a bag of milk proclaiming to have “muscles”


Ponzo said:


> Has anyone talked about his retarded singing yet?


this… this… I can’t even fucking compute this shit. Doesn’t he meow every time Chantal or Nader sing? FUCKING RICH


----------



## Unabomber11 (Aug 1, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> His harem is eating it up
> 
> He is asking his audience to strike Kate Winslet in the comments



Is Monty TRYING to lose his channel? I’m not well versed on YouTube TOS/copyright strike processes, but

1) I don’t think YT looks favorably on FALSE copyright strikes

2) I don’t believe you are allowed to ask your audience to mass strike/report a channel

Please correct me if I’m wrong. #ihatewithkate

Edit: just read a couple posts further and no he can’t “personal army” her channel. 

LET THE GAMES BEGIN


----------



## Broken Charger (Aug 1, 2022)

I think you can put a lawyer's name on the copyright strike response, as a copyright notice IS a legal notice. Rekieta has offered youtubers to put his info on responses in the past during weebwars.


----------



## South Side Callie (Aug 1, 2022)

Listening to Pistachio's stream and there was a ss taken of Crysis Callie's (lyfeofafreespirit) trained flying monkey Alex Glitter leaving a comment on Monty's Kate video. A reply was given and Alex deleted the comment lol. Ss from twitter.


----------



## StrawberryDouche (Aug 1, 2022)

Monty, consider yourself blessed it wasn't an open casket so I could make fun of her mortuary makeup and shoddy embalming job.

Now calm down faggot or I'll tell you how they closed her mouth and you'll never sleep again.


----------



## Malory (Aug 1, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> He also went crazy on a member named Lydia J. He will never say hi to her again and she is banned from the channel and of all the channels incel Monty has. She is a 2 faced piece of shit and he will never say hi to her again.
> 
> Monty really has Nader's broom in his ass. I thought semen retention made you calmer.
> 
> Monty is letting his inner cow go, let the milk flow.


Late but do you know what Lydia did to lose favor of our favorite Canadian incel? Doesn't seem to take much.

Edit to avoid double posting: Considering Monty's track record and what @GunnlaugurSassoon says about that university's reputation, I'm willing to bet cash money that he doesn't have a Masters in shit. Any way to look up graduation records from there to verify?


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2022)

Needs to be adjusted with paler skin.
@Atomic Age Animal   can you pretty please take this project on?


----------



## beanbag in a hurry (Aug 1, 2022)

StrawberryDouche said:


> Monty, consider yourself blessed it wasn't an open casket so I could make fun of her mortuary makeup and shoddy embalming job.
> 
> Now calm down faggot or I'll tell you how they closed her mouth and you'll never sleep again.


Don't forget about the eyelids.


----------



## lymphadainty (Aug 1, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 3552421
> She does have a point here.


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 1, 2022)

Everyone that brings up the situation is being blocked and called pathetic or a loser.  
Soon we will be on members only! 

Our little Incell faggot is turning in the thinner bobblehead version of cuntal. 

And he is going to rerecord that song that should be played in guatanamo bay as a form as torture. Because he is a better singer, just had a bad day.


----------



## ADHD (Aug 1, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Has anyone talked about his retarded singing yet?


Archive of Montego Cruz - Seasons Change:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## krazy orange cat (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks Monty for letting me know your mom's funeral was here on the Farms. Otherwise I wouldn't have known.  Good job!


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2022)

Sorry. MAHDS
I made this in the wrong thread but FULL hug box in Monty's stream now.
Many many comments are getting highlighted.

Also.
Ooops. Someone left this here as well. We will NEVER stop Ejin.

Don't forget that cash app!
FYI Monty. I KNOW you read here. 
BLEGZ, that is what I nominate your name. 
BLEGZ the Negz had a harem of women following him as well who were afraid to challenge him. What else is next for you BLEGZ revenge porn?


----------



## Unabomber11 (Aug 1, 2022)

Confederate Fag said:


> Wow, what a fucking pathetic loser this perv is. He’s basically a black peetz but with added false bravado. However, I suspect this guy is a 40 year old virgin, whereas peetz has atleast had sex before, albeit with Chantal.  Birds of a feather, as always.



Peetz might be a Brony, but he’s the fucking Marlboro Man compared to Monty now


----------



## GoodbyeFriedRice (Aug 1, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Sorry. MAHDS
> I made this in the wrong thread but FULL hug box in Monty's stream now.
> Many many comments are getting highlighted.
> 
> ...


How is he in Canada and using cashapp? Is his (completely real) business partner American and set it up for him??


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 1, 2022)

GunnlaugurSassoon said:


> One question/comment about the OP: you say he has an MSc from the University of Toronto, is there any proof to that or is it just something he's claimed? U of T is a genuinely great university, and its computer science program in particular is world reknowned (ranked #9 in the world). An MSc in CS from them takes 3 years when being done full time. Him having that and being a jobless superchat dependent bum makes no sense.





Kate Farms Shill said:


> No, I was just going off what his profiles said.


If anyone has $20 they don't need, it should be pretty easy to verify using his name (Cary Crooks) and birthdate (April 24). 

Of course, if it comes up empty he'll just say that it's spelled different on his totally legit degree or whatever.



			https://degreeconfirmation.utoronto.ca/gradInfo


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 1, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Has anyone talked about his retarded singing yet?


You have just GOT to be joking.  It's tragic enough when he sings Happy Birthday to people, but to actually make a music video?  He's more delusional than Chantal sitting behind her filters.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Aug 1, 2022)

beanbag in a hurry said:


> Don't forget about the eyelids.


Or what they stuck in her butt to stop the horrendous Corpse Farts from clearing out the funeral home.


----------



## Confederate Fag (Aug 1, 2022)

I feel terrible saying this because I got love for the gothic bad boy that smells good, but I feel like this little prick is a black, pretentious, virginal, unfunny, uncreative version of cobes. Basically, if cobes was an even bigger loser with no personality,  melanin, and LARPed as a normie, he’d be this guy. They even look and talk the same.

In regards to getting a degree from the university of Toronto, it really doesn’t mean much. Yeah, it’s known for being more prestigious, but I’ve known many idiots that graduated from there and it wasn’t that hard to get into, at least not in my day. If you had high grades, you were in. There’s a lot more I could say to explain how UofT isn’t all it’s been made out to be, but the point is, the notion of “higher learning” died a very long time ago, if it ever even existed to begin with. I would not at all be surprised if he did graduate from there because again, doesn’t mean shit, not to me anyhow. He’s totally the type that would go there in an attempt to seem superior and convince himself that he’s smarter than he actually is. He fits the bill, so to speak.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 1, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> You have just GOT to be joking.  It's tragic enough when he sings Happy Birthday to people, but to actually make a music video?  He's more delusional than Chantal sitting behind her filters.



I never really watched him, a little bit here and there, and a couple of months ago he actually said that Chantal can sing, she'd just need some singing lessons (for the right breathing technique or something).


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Aug 1, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> His harem is eating it up
> 
> He is asking his audience to strike Kate Winslet in the comments.
> 
> ...


I am fairly ignorant regarding YouTube from a creator's pov, but isn't it a serious violation of their terms of service to ask his subscribers to mass report another creator?


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 1, 2022)

Interesting. Is he trying to skirt some taxes? If he was banned from the Cash App platform I would understand, but creating one if it is not available in Canada.

Here is Monty brigading someone else, and also using Charlie Gold muh racisms tactics none the less.


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Aug 1, 2022)

GoodbyeFriedRice said:


> Lord Pickle posted the name. My super detective sleuthing skills literally consisted of about 2 minutes googling the name and then Youtubing it. It popped up under Maxine Leslie Dennis (I guess Dennis is her spouse's name) on YT. Most livestreamed funerals are under the Funeral home's name but this one wasn't (I'm sure a link does exist somewhere on the funeral home, though). I don't remember the exact channel name that posted it but it belonged to Monty and the first word of the channel name was "4K". I watched a bit of the funeral video and noticed Monty's big ass head up at the front right away and my bad for not downloading the video it really didn't cross my mind until later but by that time someone already responded that it was privated.


Her Facebook page was posted here. I simply clicked the link and mentioned the name on a publicly available page. Thank you for giving me credit, but the detectiveness of previous farmers is superior to mine. How moronic can yoy be? If you don't want your posts and/or unpopular opinions to be mentioned on a public forum, maybe DO NOT post under a username that is connected to your real name and photos, you unmitigated bloviating, perpetually butthurt, cowardly fucking snowflake. SMH......my apologies for double posting. I had honestly not intended to reply to any other comments after being ninja'd by @South Side Callie. (Well done btw)


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 1, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 3553658
> Interesting. Is he trying to skirt some taxes? If he was banned from the Cash App platform I would understand, but creating one if it is not available in Canada.
> View attachment 3553661
> Here is Monty brigading someone else, and also using Charlie Gold muh racisms tactics none the less.
> View attachment 3553669


Monty & his creepy Chantal obsessed minions blackening the name of creators who call him out.
 The story of Choly Flower & Curl Connections claiming she’s racist is so very Haydur it’s hard not to roll one’s eyes.
 Choly Flower uses funny or dramatic short videos inbetween her reacts on livestreams. In one a person in the video said “Nigger” and Curl Connections gasped so loudly she inhaled everything that surrounded her.
 Choly Flower is now a racist, despit the fact she quit the video as soon as the word was dropped and apologised profusely to her very PC audience.
 Does that stop Monty & his barnacle Curl Connections??? Nope, they did exactly what he did to Kate today.


----------



## Witch Bitch (Aug 1, 2022)

This guy needs to cycle T and shead some of that dough in his middle before he starts bitching about trigged 1/10 feminists on reddit.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 2, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> I never really watched him, a little bit here and there, and a couple of months ago he actually said that Chantal can sing, she'd just need some singing lessons (for the right breathing technique or something).


Perhaps she should practice edging.  It might trigger the creative energy she needs to become Mariah Carey.

Edited because spelling eludes me.


----------



## 89elbees (Aug 2, 2022)

I fucking _knew _this guy was a creep. Rate me late but I unplugged from this dude a while back because I felt like he was going to make a skin suit out of me through the screen, so I just realized he gained a thread. I stopped watching him at the end of last year because he had finally dropped enough of those creepy Monty comments to make his coverage of the crackhead Olympics no longer worth it. He was almost subtle with it at first - lots of stuff that was reasonable and not creepy, followed by one off the wall comment that made your skin crawl, then back to normal. Even so, I couldn't have imagined he would be as bad as the exceptionally well researched OP proves he is.

Chantal is like the big bang. From her we are spawning galaxies of cows.


----------



## dollastoho (Aug 2, 2022)

Well now I know why Monty's harem chicks call out constantly for him to do "hands check". They all must be on his NoFap buddy list.

Excellent OP gorls! Thanks to @Kate Farms Shill and all who contributed.


----------



## TwinkieStorr (Aug 2, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Has anyone talked about his retarded singing yet?


My nigga Monty got that semen retention voice


----------



## Tailor Maid (Aug 2, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> Monty is going to charge chinny for the title of this stream and get her in prison for child porno.


She should be imprisoned for grinning, thus exposing the world to the sight of those tartar embellished gnashers.  Her breath must be foul!



Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 3552690
> Needs to be adjusted with paler skin.
> @Atomic Age Animal   can you pretty please take this project on?


Could almost be mistaken for Sjam’s ‘separated at birth‘ identical twin.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 3, 2022)

Monty Foodie Beauty is lying and picking up Nader as we speak archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



​


----------



## McGoo (Aug 3, 2022)

What I found odd with the flight schedule is it’s almost all only Canadian flights with a very few U.S. flights thrown in.  Ottawa airport isn’t huge,  but there should be international flights too.  Something looks off.

Edited because wrong city. Duh.


----------



## JusticeNoobish (Aug 3, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> You have just GOT to be joking.  It's tragic enough when he sings Happy Birthday to people, but to actually make a music video?  He's more delusional than Chantal sitting behind her filters.


What the ACTUAL fuck?!?
This HAS to be a joke...something in fun!!!
Lemme squeeze that body like a medicine ball??   
I'm literally flabbergasted complete with jaw in lap while I picture him dancing like Carlton!
I'm so embarrassed for HIM.  But I mean he does giggle a lil in the end maybe he's just joKING?


----------



## Lord Pickle Dog (Aug 3, 2022)

It's highly likely that he is joking. I've perused several of his streams. He has made (not very good imho) parodies of Nader. He has also done satirical parody lyrics of songs at the expense of Chins and others in the Foodieverse. Personally, I think he's a bit of a twat. Incels annoy me. However, tbh he did actually elicit a chuckle. He is sometimes quite informative. My knowledge of the Ottawa/Gatineau/Montreal area has certainly improved. 


JusticeNoobish said:


> What the ACTUAL fuck?!?
> This HAS to be a joke...something in fun!!!
> Lemme squeeze that body like a medicine ball??
> I'm literally flabbergasted complete with jaw in lap while I picture him dancing like Carlton!
> I'm so embarrassed for HIM.  But I mean he does giggle a lil in the end maybe he's just joKING?


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 3, 2022)

So did he go or not? Nobody saw him in the court. What with all the superchats of the harem for the trip?  
Or did your imaginary drugged up partner stole it.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> It's highly likely that he is joking. I've perused several of his streams. He has made (not very good imho) parodies of Nader. He has also done satirical parody lyrics of songs at the expense of Chins and others in the Foodieverse. Personally, I think he's a bit of a twat. Incels annoy me. However, tbh he did actually elicit a chuckle. He is sometimes quite informative. My knowledge of the Ottawa/Gatineau/Montreal area has certainly improved.


I could be very wrong but I don't think so.  I think he really thinks he pulled it off.  I honestly believe he thinks he's crooning to the ladies when he sings them Happy Birthday.  He puts his whole chest into it.  Listening to it would make yowling cats cry.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Aug 3, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> It's highly likely that he is joking. I've perused several of his streams. He has made (not very good imho) parodies of Nader. He has also done satirical parody lyrics of songs at the expense of Chins and others in the Foodieverse. Personally, I think he's a bit of a twat. Incels annoy me. However, tbh he did actually elicit a chuckle. He is sometimes quite informative. My knowledge of the Ottawa/Gatineau/Montreal area has certainly improved.


No no no, Monty knows fuck all about Ottawa and Gatineau. If he knew anything about Ottawa, he'd know very few international flights land there, most land in Toronto (or Montreal) and then you connect to Ottawa. He uses terms for things in Ottawa that no one uses and once someone asked about Nader going to Jamaica and Monty said he could because Japan isn't a part of the Five Eyes so Nader can slip in. Because an intelligence sharing ring between Canada, the US, UK, Australia and NZ often discuss low level criminal scumbags and what they're up to.


----------



## chantalisfat (Aug 3, 2022)

Between accusing Kate Winslet of posting his mom's funeral, proudly announcing that there was no flight from Jamaica to Ottawa, smugly insinuating that Chantal was harboring Nader and chauffering him around, and claiming that there was absolutely positively an active warrant for Nader's immediate arrest ... and being dead wrong on all counts ... how could anyone believe anything he claims anymore? His moronic insistence on reporting anything he wants without any regard for the truth makes him look even worse than the incel propaganda. And he looks like he smells.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (Aug 3, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> So did he go or not? Nobody saw him in the court. What with all the superchats of the harem for the trip?
> Or did your imaginary drugged up partner stole it.


The amount of "gas money" and "travel funds" he received in the last couple of months is in the thousands, for sure. Looks like a scam to me.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 3, 2022)

chantalisfat said:


> Between accusing Kate Winslet of posting his mom's funeral, proudly announcing that there was no flight from Jamaica to Ottawa, smugly insinuating that Chantal was harboring Nader and chauffering him around, and claiming that there was absolutely positively an active warrant for Nader's immediate arrest ... and being dead wrong on all counts ... how could anyone believe anything he claims anymore? His moronic insistence on reporting anything he wants without any regard for the truth makes him look even worse than the incel propaganda. And he looks like he smells.








Oh yeah, the travel funds ... they all went into making this stream of lies.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 3, 2022)

chantalisfat said:


> Between accusing Kate Winslet of posting his mom's funeral, proudly announcing that there was no flight from Jamaica to Ottawa, smugly insinuating that Chantal was harboring Nader and chauffering him around, and claiming that there was absolutely positively an active warrant for Nader's immediate arrest ... and being dead wrong on all counts ... how could anyone believe anything he claims anymore? His moronic insistence on reporting anything he wants without any regard for the truth makes him look even worse than the incel propaganda. And he looks like he smells.


This comes down to one thing, they hate Chantal & unless Monty turns against them personally his supporters will never believe he’s lying simply because he’s against Chantal and that’s what saves him.
 They’ll mock Chantal’s VIBs but are blind to the fact they are exactly like them. 

 Everyone ran with the warrant story but he showed no proof just said he was at the court & three accounts backed him up but those accounts could be anyone, they popped into Mrz. Fields livestream to confirm they were at the court with Monty.
 Everyone believed the story he spun about Kate without questioning him, everyone believed Chantal had flown Nader off to escape justice when he doesn’t even have a passport.

Monty is more of a dark horse than the other reaction channels, this is a man who used his own deceased mother as content just hours after she died.
 He will do anything for content & those views.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 3, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Everyone ran with the warrant story but he showed no proof just said he was at the court & three accounts backed him up but those accounts could be anyone, they popped into Mrz. Fields livestream to confirm they were at the court with Monty.



Interesting. How many people watch Chantal and Nader? Chantal maybe 5000 to 10000 and Nader probably somewhere betweenn 500 and 2000. Most of them, from what we have heard, are from the US. A handful from Canada. But there were still several people either living close enough or willing to drive for hours to go to the court in Gatineau today? That also didn't have to work today? x to doubt.


----------



## ComfortablyNumb (Aug 3, 2022)

Someone posted a pic on Twitter of a man that looks like Monty, sitting in a courtroom. So I guess he did make it? Why didn't he film anything, any type of proof that he was indeed in Gatineau?


----------



## ADHD (Aug 3, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Oh yeah, the travel funds ... they all went into making this stream of lies.


Archive of Let's talk what happened with Nader at court, streamed August 3, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 3, 2022)

ComfortablyNumb said:


> Someone posted a pic on Twitter of a man that looks like Monty, sitting in a courtroom. So I guess he did make it? Why didn't he film anything, any type of proof that he was indeed in Gatineau?



Can you post the picture?


----------



## I__quit (Aug 3, 2022)

Has this been mentioned yet? Looks like Monty and another guy, The House of Hannibal, have a channel together.




ETA nvm I'm racist
Hannibal's a regular of Monty's hag harem and I didn't notice the massive dreads on this other Monty.


----------



## Unabomber11 (Aug 3, 2022)

chantalisfat said:


> Between accusing Kate Winslet of posting his mom's funeral, proudly announcing that there was no flight from Jamaica to Ottawa, smugly insinuating that Chantal was harboring Nader and chauffering him around, and claiming that there was absolutely positively an active warrant for Nader's immediate arrest ... and being dead wrong on all counts ... how could anyone believe anything he claims anymore? His moronic insistence on reporting anything he wants without any regard for the truth makes him look even worse than the incel propaganda. And he looks like he smells.


I hope this isn’t an elaborate but exceptional “smoke screen”, as in basically “establishing himself as a *liar*” by trotting out a succession of BS to run interference and then go on to claim he wasn’t _actually_ being an INCEL/PREDATOR/RETARD online, and he wasn’t _serious_ about E J I N , he was just trolling guise….

Cuz….no….

And I _never_ thought I would _ever_ back Chantal on *fuck all,* but frankly, I hope she goes after hypocrite Monty’s channel like the last Nashie on Earth after this fuckery….

The bright side: we have some incredible videos coming our way about E J I N and Monty when Kate Winslet returns


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 3, 2022)

I__quit said:


> Has this been mentioned yet? Looks like Monty and another guy, The House of Hannibal, have a channel together.
> 
> View attachment 3561057


This guy is another Monty panellist one of a select few straight men in Monty’s yenta daily gathering and he’s DESPERATE to get his Chantal channel noticed. 
 Like all on Monty’s panels he’s a self righteous asshole who loves the sound of his own voice and has a great unhealthy hatred of Chantal.


----------



## Confederate Fag (Aug 4, 2022)

This loser and his pals are such Brampton stereotypes, it’s hilariously pathetic. They just need to admit that they want to fuck Chantal because she’s fat and white and get on with it. All he had to do was make a tinder account instead of a reaction channel and he probably would’ve finally lost his virginity. Everyone knows how easy Chantal is, just take a look at Nader. Same goes for Sagittarius Shawty and his literal hate boner for her too. Again, all he had to do was not be an incel and shoot his shot like a grown man and he would’ve finally been happy. But nope, his self esteem is (rightfully) so low that he chooses to keep edjin, raging, obsessing, stalking and lying about these white heifers 24/7. He clearly believes if you never try then you never fail. Sorry, Monty, but that tactic actually makes you a bigger loser.

Stay away from “Brampton manz”. They’re the joke of the Greater Toronto Area for a reason. Unless you have a thing for ghetto speds that live with their mothers because they’re useless and misogynistic, or smelly immigrants that will never integrate, there’s no reason to ever step foot near that place or interact with its residents.


----------



## dollastoho (Aug 4, 2022)

At 22:45 (time stamped below, keep listening for context)
Monty: "So then after the judge, you know..uhm..did his thing, issued the warrant, we all had to..you know, stand up cuz the judge left.."

THE JUDGE WAS FEMALE, MONTY. You would have known this had you actually attended the hearing, rather than lie to your viewers (for superchats and asspats) about going. But keep pushing the narrative that the farms is giving out misinformation. Get fucked.






Edit to fix time stamp


----------



## JusticeNoobish (Aug 4, 2022)

Lord Pickle Dog said:


> It's highly likely that he is joking. I've perused several of his streams. He has made (not very good imho) parodies of Nader. He has also done satirical parody lyrics of songs at the expense of Chins and others in the Foodieverse. Personally, I think he's a bit of a twat. Incels annoy me. However, tbh he did actually elicit a chuckle. He is sometimes quite informative. My knowledge of the Ottawa/Gatineau/Montreal area has certainly improved.


Ok I'll believe you!   
Only cause to be fair I've only watched him a few times and it was for a brief time...
I did see something where he was wearing teeth like Nader's but I could only understand him as much as I can understand Nader.
I'll agree with the twat bit...like a big fluffy one that's never been used.
I guess the extra bonus is you got to learn stuff!


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 4, 2022)

Monty  Clarifying the warrant on Nader Elshamy:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 5, 2022)

I__quit said:


> Hannibal's a regular of Monty's hag harem and I didn't notice the massive dreads on this other Monty.


No worries. 
Might be good to drop in Haydur Nation thread. 
They been a dry GORL lately.

On today's yenta's.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 5, 2022)

Monty: Nader and DeeDee are big mad at me archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 5, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Monty: Nader and DeeDee are big mad at me archive
> View attachment 3568015


Imagine inserting yourself into a SA case & making it all about you.
 Only Monty can do that.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 5, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Imagine inserting yourself into a SA case & making it all about you.
> Only Monty can do that.



Monty ... and Chantal.


----------



## StickyClits (Aug 6, 2022)

Confederate Fag said:


> This loser and his pals are such Brampton stereotypes, it’s hilariously pathetic. They just need to admit that they want to fuck Chantal because she’s fat and white and get on with it. All he had to do was make a tinder account instead of a reaction channel and he probably would’ve finally lost his virginity. Everyone knows how easy Chantal is, just take a look at Nader. Same goes for Sagittarius Shawty and his literal hate boner for her too. Again, all he had to do was not be an incel and shoot his shot like a grown man and he would’ve finally been happy. But nope, his self esteem is (rightfully) so low that he chooses to keep edjin, raging, obsessing, stalking and lying about these white heifers 24/7. He clearly believes if you never try then you never fail. Sorry, Monty, but that tactic actually makes you a bigger loser.
> 
> Stay away from “Brampton manz”. They’re the joke of the Greater Toronto Area for a reason. Unless you have a thing for ghetto speds that live with their mothers because they’re useless and misogynistic, or smelly immigrants that will never integrate, there’s no reason to ever step foot near that place or interact with its residents.


I can't belive Im saying this shit but Chantal really needs to watch herself because this nigga really be stalking the streets for her, D2, or Nader. Even though Chins can sit on him to defend herself nobody sees a problem with a creepy incel looking for a woman that's a whole fuckin nightmare. I don't care how bad Chantal is there's no excuse to go and harass her in person.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 6, 2022)

https://youtu.be/-4rNJbmLkxU (mobile fag sorry) 

Yesterday Monty was dragged by FFG, today by troll detective (learn to credit the farms fag) and meandering thoughts. 

I love how this no fap incel litteraly cancelled himself by striking Kate Winslet.

Did someone skinwalk Joanne, finally she was on panel. And i missed her shaken brother, love for corpses and trauma dumping


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 7, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty was lying about Rasta Aunt archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## a dinosaur (Aug 7, 2022)

Turkey Pepperette said:


> Monty: Foodie Beauty was lying about Rasta Aunt archive
> View attachment 3574219




Taken minutes ago.

Sorry, Monty. Rasta Aunt is back home in Cornwall. Find a new unfounded conclusion to jump to.

EDIT: He has now deleted or privated that video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 7, 2022)

This is getting embarrassing for Monty, he’s just running with speculation and passing it as truth.
 How many times has he done that this week alone.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 7, 2022)

I just saw that he deleted this and was hoping for an archive here. And thank God, there is one. He is so dumb, his channel is a fairytale channel now. I think he came up with all kinds of weird speculation for a long time but things got really bad during and after the Kate Winslet thing. I think he might be losing it, edging doesn't seem to be healthy. Don't try that at home, kids!

Does he not realize that you can post pictures, video, whatever on Facebook from 10 years ago? Or from a week ago? Is he dumber than Chantal?


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 7, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> This is getting embarrassing for Monty, he’s just running with speculation and passing it as truth.
> How many times has he done that this week alone.


One would think that someone with a master's degree in science would take care to post more evidence-based content on their channel.  But no, he's just another cow larping as a The Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences while, in reality, he's The National Enquirer.


----------



## McGoo (Aug 7, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> One would think that someone with a master's degree in science would take care to post more evidence-based content on their channel.  But no, he's just another cow larping as a The Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences while, in reality, he's The National Enquirer.


I’m starting to believe that that Master’s Degree is akin to Chantal’s English Degree with honours - pure BS.  I’ve never heard a supposedly educated person mispronounce so damned many words.  V-OI-lent for violent was bad enough, but I almost fell over laughing when someone called him out on his pronunciation of libel.  “LiBBel”, says Monty, gets corrected, and then says “Libbel or Libel, you can pronounce it either way”.  Um, fuck no.  No you cannot.  

I should keep a list because there’s so many things where I go “what the fuck was that??” That they drop from my mind after a while but then I realized he’s not worth the time and I just laugh at him.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 7, 2022)

McGoo said:


> I’m starting to believe that that Master’s Degree is akin to Chantal’s English Degree with honours - pure BS.  I’ve never heard a supposedly educated person mispronounce so damned many words.  V-OI-lent for violent was bad enough, but I almost fell over laughing when someone called him out on his pronunciation of libel.  “LiBBel”, says Monty, gets corrected, and then says “Libbel or Libel, you can pronounce it either way”.  Um, fuck no.  No you cannot.
> 
> I should keep a list because there’s so many things where I go “what the fuck was that??” That they drop from my mind after a while but then I realized he’s not worth the time and I just laugh at him.


You are so right.  He even mispronounces scientific words.  I think he’s an imposter.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Aug 8, 2022)

Chantal even said the flight was from Montego to Toronto then a shorter flight from Toronto to Ottawa. She probably never had the flight number for the first leg because it was irrelevant to her and is too dumb to realize the number she gave was only for the one hour Canadian city-hop.

I don't believe a word the gunt says usually but sometimes you gotta remember you can't attribute to malice that which is better explained by stupidity, even in her case.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 8, 2022)

Kate Farms Shill said:


> Chantal even said the flight was from Montego to Toronto then a shorter flight from Toronto to Ottawa. She probably never had the flight number for the first leg because it was irrelevant to her and is too dumb to realize the number she gave was only for the one hour Canadian city-hop.
> 
> I don't believe a word the gunt says usually but sometimes you gotta remember you can't attribute to malice that which is better explained by stupidity, even in her case.


She was also at the airport.  She would not have gone there unless she had to.  She would have turned off the stream well before then if she was going to rendezvous with Nader on the run from the law.  Lol.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 8, 2022)

Yesterday on the panel Curl Connections actually asked if Ottawa was the capital of Canada. 
 She’d heard Chantal say it but she needed confirmation from intellectual Monty that it was true.

For all these women and men (there are a few) who say how dumb Chantal is, they’re just the same. Why wouldn’t she Google it? It would be easier, quicker and far less embarrassing.


----------



## Dead Wife (Aug 8, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Yesterday on the panel Curl Connections actually asked if Ottawa was the capital of Canada.
> She’d heard Chantal say it but she needed confirmation from intellectual Monty that it was true.
> 
> For all these women and men (there are a few) who say how dumb Chantal is, they’re just the same. Why wouldn’t she Google it? It would be easier, quicker and far less embarrassing.


They enjoy getting his attention by acting dumb and feeding his ego when he ‘teaches’ them things. It’s a weird little group as they vocally view themselves as ‘not like other reactors’ and seem to think they bring a more intellectual and insightful perspective . 
When really they’re pointing and laughing at the raging fatty, just like everyone else.


----------



## We're All Going To Hell (Aug 8, 2022)

Everyone in the Chantalverse (especially the cowtippers) are retarded.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 8, 2022)

Monty: Surprise Foodie Beauty was not on Twitch for her sleep stream Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 8, 2022)

Interesting title, isn’t this what edgelord was calling people here who revealed his shady shit?


----------



## Confederate Fag (Aug 9, 2022)

Can someone explain why he has a rainbow behind him in his pfp? I mean, I know he’s a faggot, but is he gay, a gender special, an in the closet “ally” or what?


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 9, 2022)

Confederate Fag said:


> Can someone explain why he has a rainbow behind him in his pfp? I mean, I know he’s a faggot, but is he gay, a gender special, an in the closet “ally” or what?


That’s from Pride month.
 Monty showed his yentas he was so inclusive and had these really shitty gifts and he had a give away to his subs for pride month.
 I think the rainbow background is left over from that time.


----------



## Unabomber11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> Is he dumber than Chantal?


Yes



McGoo said:


> V-OI-lent for violent was bad enough, but I almost fell over laughing when someone called him out on his pronunciation of libel.  “LiBBel”, says Monty, gets corrected, and then says “Libbel or Libel, you can pronounce it either way”.  Um, fuck no.  No you cannot.



Case in point lol

I think he thinks he’s being a “super quirky special gorl “ by doing this, but it’s really just _exceptional_ at best…


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Aug 9, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Yesterday on the panel Curl Connections actually asked if Ottawa was the capital of Canada.
> She’d heard Chantal say it but she needed confirmation from intellectual Monty that it was true.
> 
> For all these women and men (there are a few) who say how dumb Chantal is, they’re just the same. Why wouldn’t she Google it? It would be easier, quicker and far less embarrassing.


The fact she had to ask shows how dumb she is.


Dead Wife said:


> They enjoy getting his attention by acting dumb and feeding his ego when he ‘teaches’ them things. It’s a weird little group as they vocally view themselves as ‘not like other reactors’ and seem to think they bring a more intellectual and insightful perspective .
> When really they’re pointing and laughing at the raging fatty, just like everyone else.


Then he makes a terrible joke and they howl with fake laughter.


Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Interesting title, isn’t this what edgelord was calling people here who revealed his shady shit?


I know Mama Scrunch is the mother of that dragon lord frodo weirdo he covers. I can't be bothered to learn anything more about that freak. So the dad is involved? 

Today, I think it was Eerie Pepperoni proudly announced she made a song for Chantal. She started singing Don't Cry for Me Gonorrhea and I died from embarrassment for her. I skipped ahead a few minutes to not hear anymore and they were still congratulating her for it and she was preening.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 9, 2022)

> Today, I think it was Eerie Pepperoni proudly announced she made a song for Chantal. She started singing Don't Cry for Me Gonorrhea and I died from embarrassment for her.


Come on, did no one tell her to stop before she sounds like Chantal singing awful songs on the internet. 
 I’m convinced all these women hate each other and love it when they humiliate themselves.


----------



## Unabomber11 (Aug 9, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Come on, did no one tell her to stop before she sounds like Chantal singing awful songs on the internet.


At least Monty wasn’t “singing”…. His “music” makes Wesley Willis sound like Mozart and Mariah Carey had a musically gifted child together.

That whole group is just plain SAD


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 9, 2022)

It's fun to pozload my negholeOOOH when you are Monty.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 9, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> It's fun to pozload my negholeOOOH when you are Monty.
> 
> View attachment 3582627


What in the hell was this?   Really Cary A. Crook(s)?  A set-up for a cash grab by saying this in response to Ozzy being paid by Chantal:

“Now I’m not gonna knock people who do this, you know people can do whatever they want…I’m concentrating on survival here…I have my own issues in my life that I gotta concentrate on to survive, especially in times like these, so not not knock people for whatever they want to do…”


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 9, 2022)

I mean ... if this isn't fake, why would this guy ever admit that? Isn't it illegal in Canada as well? Why didn't he just say no to the question and leave it at that? And why did the creep asking the question send him all kinds of nude pics of Chantal? Monty is in full "If you don't have news just make them up" mode now.


----------



## PublicChaos (Aug 10, 2022)

Make Peace Not War said:


> I mean ... if this isn't fake, why would this guy ever admit that? Isn't it illegal in Canada as well? Why didn't he just say no to the question and leave it at that? And why did the creep asking the question send him all kinds of nude pics of Chantal? Monty is in full "If you don't have news just make them up" mode now.



Selling in Canada is decriminalized. Purchasing is not. 

Source


Spoiler: Relevant section



*Q3. Can a person sell sexual services?*
A3. The new prostitution laws do not criminalize the sale of sexual services. They also protect those who sell their own sexual services from criminal liability for any part they may play in the prostitution offences that prohibit purchasing sexual services, advertising those services, receiving a material benefit from the prostitution of others or procuring others for the purpose of prostitution.

*Q2. Can a person purchase sexual services?*
A2. Purchasing sexual services and communicating in any place for that purpose is now a criminal offence for the first time in Canadian criminal law. A person convicted of this new offence may be sentenced to up to 5 years imprisonment if prosecuted on indictment, and 18 months if prosecuted by summary conviction. Mandatory minimum fines also apply, including higher mandatory minimum fines if the offence is committed in a public place that is or is next to parks, schools, religious institutions or places where children can reasonably be expected to be present. A person convicted of purchasing sexual services from a person under the age of 18 years may be sentenced to up to 10 years imprisonment. Mandatory minimum penalties of 6 months imprisonment for a first offence and one year for subsequent offences also apply.

The new purchasing offence applies to transactions that take place over the Internet, such as paying someone to provide a sexual service in front of a webcam.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 10, 2022)

In earlier stream she already stated she likes mister coffee more because big turk was transactional. Congrats black negz, you Found nothing out that we didn't already know.  Stop being a poo toucher.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 10, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty is already walking back the situation with Ozzy archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Monty: Is foodie beauty really moving? Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 11, 2022)

Why does it seem that Monty can barely go a hour without posting something about Chantal? 
 When he’s not posting he’s researching Chantal, neghole pozzing and plotting weird shit involving Chantal.
 The guy is obsessed.


----------



## Make Peace Not War (Aug 11, 2022)

Monty was streaming this weird guy, whatever his name is, and I came in at the right moment, the weird guy showed his peen on his stream, Monty went nuts and then deleted the stream. Happened just a few minutes ago.


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 11, 2022)

I hate his stupid avatar person.


----------



## stupid frog (Aug 11, 2022)

@trippylove20 image w/spoiler


Spoiler: whats the term for a buried dick?


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Aug 11, 2022)

Porch Cake said:


> What in the hell was this?   Really Cary A. Crook(s)?  A set-up for a cash grab by saying this in response to Ozzy being paid by Chantal:
> 
> “Now I’m not gonna knock people who do this, you know people can do whatever they want…I’m concentrating on survival here…I have my own issues in my life that I gotta concentrate on to survive, especially in times like these, so not not knock people for whatever they want to do…”


Soooo is he saying "in times like theese" that he would be willing to gunt the beast for cash? bc thats what I get out of it.


----------



## Confederate Fag (Aug 11, 2022)

Kitty kitty cat said:


> Soooo is he saying "in times like theese" that he would be willing to gunt the beast for cash? bc thats what I get out of it.


He would gunt her for free if she’d have him. That’s all any of this is about if you ask me.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 11, 2022)

Monty acting all moralistic over this guy Chantal may have paid for sex and how it’s unfortunate he’s doxxed on the farms and some reactors are using his face as a thumbnail … errr what’s this?

Not Monty making a video abt ‘someone’ sending this guy a DM (not possible without the info on the farms) and showing the guy’s picture in the screenshot but yes tell us how you’re far better than the rest, Monty.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 11, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> Why does it seem that Monty can barely go a hour without posting something about Chantal?
> When he’s not posting he’s researching Chantal, neghole pozzing and plotting weird shit involving Chantal.
> The guy is obsessed.


He's escalating just like Chantal.  Remember, he has been dropping hints that he's struggling.  He wants the coin.



> Soooo is he saying "in times like theese" that he would be willing to gunt the beast for cash? bc thats what I get out of it.


It would not surprise me in the least because something brought him to this community, and I think it was his BBW fetish since he came from Shawti.

Edited to consolidate posts.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Aug 12, 2022)

The stream right now is Metal Illness Olympics. Can't have Shannon have the attention, they have to bring up all their past issues.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 12, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> The stream right now is Metal Illness Olympics. Can't have Shannon have the attention, they have to bring up all their past issues.


It’s like they expected something better from Chantal? Why the outrage? Lol

Seriously all this moral outrage and lectures from these yentas is tiring. The funniest thing is they berate Chantal for her going in circles and doing the same thing, when that’s all they do. 

Also the tweets were taken down because of the phone number of there, come on are they this dumb? No one answer that question please lol


----------



## L. Ron Hubbard's Cat (Aug 12, 2022)

I haven't checked in in a while, but it looks like his mom's funeral was confirmed. So, I was wrong about that and as promised, I'm here to say that he's still a piece of shit, just not a piece of shit who lied about this specific thing.


----------



## Fatty liver (Aug 12, 2022)

Monty just stated in his new stream that the farms isn't credible (yet he often steals information)...  He also states his OP is a lie.

His stock foto is only because the website wasn't finished and his drug friend (himself) had a fight. That's why he uses false pictures. 

Now he is asking hearts in the chats  to support his no fap lifestyle.

He is now showing his filthy hoard of boxes topless. It's glorious our black negz is butthurt.


----------



## Kate Farms Shill (Aug 12, 2022)

Fatty liver said:


> Monty just stated in his new stream that the farms isn't credible (yet he often steals information)...  He also states his OP is a lie.
> 
> His stock foto is only because the website wasn't finished and his drug friend (himself) had a fight. That's why he uses false pictures.
> 
> ...


Where's the lie Monty? Provide evidence that I'm incorrect and I'll rewrite it.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 12, 2022)

This is what happens when the Monty fan squad hear Chantal narrate his thread. These women are as Cray Cray as the one they condemn and powerlevel on daily.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 13, 2022)

Monty: Is this the end for Foodie Beauty? Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Aug 14, 2022)

If Chantal wasn't so fucking fat she'd probably end up in Monty's basement tied up and gagged.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 14, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty doxxes DeeDee   archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (Aug 15, 2022)

Stanley_Buttkiss said:


> If Chantal wasn't so fucking fat she'd probably end up in Monty's basement tied up and gagged.


Maybe he'll retain enough semen to act on his stereotype.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 15, 2022)

This Monty panel is weirder than usual, what is Infuriated talking about?


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 15, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> This Monty panel is weirder than usual, what is Infuriated talking about?


This is a new character to me.  She’s a trip.  Is she day drinking or just having issues making synaptic connections?  Doxxed by her voice?  Im intrigued now.  Yes, please do show your face.
ETA:
, I hadn’t gotten to the mental health suicide baiting part yet.  It’s staggering to me how many mentally ill people inhabit these hug boxes.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Aug 15, 2022)

Ask My Dominatrix said:


> This Monty panel is weirder than usual, what is Infuriated talking about?


Can Monty not do his simple fucking job and moderate this panel? That woman blathered on and on about nothing (a reactor went to court?) and then went on about being suicidal and no one will know for weeks. Cut that shit off.

Edit: I kept watching. They bragged about how smart and educated they are (didn't know capital of Canada but ok), they know Georgia is a country and then bragged about their age and how good they look. It's so embarrassing and I can't look away.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 15, 2022)

Monty: Dear Beezers archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Porch Cake (Aug 15, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> It's so embarrassing and I can't look away.


They are more entertaining than the cows they react to because they lack self-awareness.   They diagnose based on their own experiences with mental health issues or sexual kinkery.  They bitch about Chantal because they _are_ Chantal.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 16, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty knows the views are down  archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PublicChaos (Aug 17, 2022)

Regular panelist "hotazzbiznach" now has her own channel. 

BBWVeronica Chronicals

If you're unfamiliar with her, she's the one always whining about how much Chantal gets away with on YouTube that "she should be doing on cam sites!" 

Linktree with all her various camming endevors. 

Instagram 
Highlights from Instagram:


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 17, 2022)

PublicChaos said:


> Regular panelist "hotazzbiznach" now has her own channel.
> 
> BBWVeronica Chronicals
> 
> ...


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Aug 17, 2022)

Megan Fox is back on the panel. She's that level of trash that you tolerate for a few minutes because you can't get over how trashy she is, then you're exhausted because she feeds off your attention.

Edit: I take it back. She's so white trash, there's absolutely no filter. She wants to break into the villa and steal Peetz's favourite MLP. Someone hand her another beer.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 19, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty will be doing jacuzzi parties at Roamans! archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 21, 2022)

Monty: Foodie Beauty was distracting us...archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ADHD (Aug 22, 2022)

Monty just had to delete and restart his panel after some unexpected video:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Aug 22, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Monty just had to delete and restart his panel after some unexpected video:
> View attachment 3634230


Couldnt have happened to a better "man".  Btw isnt encouraging massflagging against TOS too?


----------



## Oliveoil (Aug 22, 2022)

JESUS CHRIST MONTY


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 23, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> JESUS CHRIST MONTY


He’s an idiot.
 Louise has been in Chantal’s comment section for months. She hates FFG & Just Beezin, but also Chantal.
 I do not believe it’s Chantal and it’s definitely not D2. Why can’t reaction channels understand that there are more people out there who dislike them?


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 24, 2022)

Monty: What Foodie Beauty did to Sjam is not right! Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## McGoo (Aug 25, 2022)

Today in his stream “Strike Wars” Monty showed his supreme intelligence and worldly knowledge by announcing that Buddy Holly made lots and lots of money by *just doing cover songs.  *Buddy Fucking Holly.  Monty, your quick-fingered side Googling to show your intelligence has surely failed you this time.


----------



## Ask My Dominatrix (Aug 26, 2022)

McGoo said:


> Today in his stream “Strike Wars” Monty showed his supreme intelligence and worldly knowledge by announcing that Buddy Holly made lots and lots of money by *just doing cover songs.  *Buddy Fucking Holly.  Monty, your quick-fingered side Googling to show your intelligence has surely failed you this time.


That was excellent, and only one in his chat challenged him and put him right. Everyone else ate up what he said so easily. 
 That’s kind of freaky the way they blindly believe everything he says without question.


----------



## Spring Time Faerie (Aug 29, 2022)

Today on whale talk after dark, BBW whale whore told a story about her whoring business and working with a Beta. She said her Beta reminded her of Monty. Quickly realized she made a faux pas and tried to walk it back by Calling their cult leader an Alpha.
eta. 
these are the beautiful ladies who follow this Beta, ahem I mean Alpha


----------



## Kugelsak Kastengrus 6th (Aug 30, 2022)

I'm looking forward to the autistic slapfight that will occur between him and Dragonlordfrodo. Especially when Mama Scrunch is going to be involved.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 30, 2022)

Glad we're back, as It's almost impossible to watch the Guntiverse without BP chat. Anyway, here's a Monty archive dump.




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Aug 31, 2022)

Monty: What was in DeeDee and Naders bedroom? Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Monty: Foodie Beauty just admitted she is abusing poly substances! Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Turkey Pepperette (Sep 2, 2022)

Monty: Hopefully SJam learns from this big mistake. Archive




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Fatty liver (Sep 2, 2022)

I am out of the loop. I thought that Monty and dlf's weird mother where friends (she even send him gifts). Now one of them turned on the other? Can someone loop me in.


----------



## Ponzo (Sep 2, 2022)

Spring Time Faerie said:


> Today on whale talk after dark, BBW whale whore told a story about her whoring business and working with a Beta. She said her Beta reminded her of Monty. Quickly realized she made a faux pas and tried to walk it back by Calling their cult leader an Alpha.
> eta.
> these are the beautiful ladies who follow this Beta, ahem I mean Alpha
> View attachment 3653772View attachment 3653776


Literally the same type of women who go on Twitter to resist and call you a fascist. 

Nothing beats the disgusting fat blob BBWVeronica tho


Spoiler: Beach Body







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## GoodLard (Sep 3, 2022)

Ponzo said:


> Literally the same type of women who go on Twitter to resist and call you a fascist.
> 
> Nothing beats the disgusting fat blob BBWVeronica tho



OMG, what does she have for a fat sac under that belly. My eyes...


----------



## StickyClits (Sep 3, 2022)

GoodLard said:


> OMG, what does she have for a fat sac under that belly. My eyes...


Food.


----------



## Spring Time Faerie (Sep 3, 2022)

I am sick and tired of this soon to Troon out Beta cuck commenting on Gorl worls stuff. Today on their main channels they are all like I don’t like to get involved in YT drama… but, then proceeds to get involved in retarded gorlic bread and feeble minded breezy drama. Just Troon out already.
on a side note BBWhale claims she only eats 1k calories a day, but because reasons she cant lose weight. Right and Eugenia Coonie eats 10k calories a day but because reasons cant gain weight.


----------



## chantalisfat (Sep 4, 2022)

Looks like this ugly incel was jealous of the attention fellow ugly incel GorlicBread was getting for his internet relationships with subscribers, so he decided to randomly share screenshots proving that he too gets into internet relationships with his subscribers. What the fuck. It's basically a call to action to find out this girl's ex's identity. Then he shares their call logs and her messages to him for absolutely no reason. No one cares, you creep.








Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Spring Time Faerie (Sep 4, 2022)

chantalisfat said:


> Looks like this ugly incel was jealous of the attention fellow ugly incel GorlicBread was getting for his internet relationships with subscribers, so he decided to randomly share screenshots proving that he too gets into internet relationships with his subscribers. What the fuck. It's basically a call to action to find out this girl's ex's identity. Then he shares their call logs and her messages to him for absolutely no reason. No one cares, you creep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know its near impossible to get people out of cults, but I ask his followers to develop critical thinking skills. This is a mostly female community, yet this Beta Cuck incel is constantly going after women. Do you think its okay for a man to do this to other women? Just because Chantal sucks? And tiny dancer is not the first woman he has gone after. Why make this man your tiny dickless king?

edit for spelling


----------



## chantalisfat (Sep 6, 2022)

Here's this ugly incel PUNCHING HIS CAT because he brushed up against the microphone.

Also screenshots of the original video, which he edited to remove the evidence of him punching the cat, and the tweet explaining the context.

(Having issues inserting the video into my post.)


----------



## Atomic Age Animal (Sep 6, 2022)

The Gaining Ground weighs in on whether or not Monty hit his cat.





(link | archive)

TGG's conclusion: nofap incel freaked out and punched his cat (but TGG said it nicer).


----------



## Itspinklava (Sep 7, 2022)

I posted this in his thread, but it can’t hurt to cross post it. The new Haydur Nation power couple has taken notice of Monty hitting the cat. 


He also spoke about it during one of his streams yesterday. Negz loves lashing out at people and sitting back and crying victim. Hopefully Monty mentions his dead kid or his lady’s cancer if he responds.


----------



## LonelyEggRoll (Sep 28, 2022)

Monty got off somewhat lightly having his whole shit show exposed the week the farms was down.
It is almost impossible to keep track of all his women as their videos exposing themselves as being in secret relationships with him are on their own tiny channels.

BBW Veronica hosting his ‘interview’ on her fledgling channel to clock up watch time (her own admission), sees her now trying to do an apology tour whilst still holding a grudge at one of the other women, Buddah.

Veronica is the Only Fans fatty who thinks Chantal is copying her. Chantal is too lazy to copy someone at all, never mind the level Veronica is deluding herself about (copying the way she moves in videos and other paranoid delusional shit).

If anyone was keeping score of all this mess while the farms were down, I applaud you.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Sep 28, 2022)

Yeah, we have to add kidneyjay to the list of weirdos this creep was having a relationship with. I don't care how nice you are, you're not very smart if you get involved with any of these people irl. For a guy who claims to not ejaculate, Monty has some hug


----------



## ADHD (Sep 28, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Yeah, we have to add kidneyjay to the list of weirdos this creep was having a relationship with.


He went full Nader when it came to KidneyJay.


I have most of the relevant videos and streams downloaded and will get them uploaded as the site permits. This includes the final 2 hours of Purple Glitter's first stream about Monty, the two privated streams on Veronica's channel (panel with Monty and then the damage control one from a couple days later), and a deleted stream from Tiny Dancer.

The first video from Buddha Betch, Beware of the Schmonty....The most Undude friend I have ever met, uploaded Sept 18, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The short stream Monty did on his Monty After Dark channel shortly after Buddha's video premiered, I can't explain the Buddha Betch situation, streamed Sept 18, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




The "interview" with Monty on BBW Veronica's channel, The Monty Interview all the dirt all the tea, streamed Sept 20, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



The final 2 hours of Purple Glitter's stream, Reviewing SchMonty in There's something stu1pd about GG, streamed Sept 21, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.



The damage control stream on BBW Veronica's channel, Q&A with Veronica & skinny queen, streamed Sept 23, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The second video from Buddha Betch, Schmonty gets a PR bulldog, and I have words for the BBW panel and the community  xoxo, uploaded Sept 23, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



The stream on Tiny Dancer's channel, I really wonder , streamed Sept 25, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Billy Bunter (Sep 28, 2022)

NO SING


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 28, 2022)

Pray for me.
This is the last thing I see before my soul is sucked away.


----------



## StickyClits (Sep 29, 2022)

I dont feel sorry for any of these bitches, yall too old to be acting like this..vulnerable or not. This fish-eyed freak has nothing going for himself, horrible character, and on top of that he's a nappy headed, whiny, ugly nigga.


----------



## Chinead O’Beezer (Sep 29, 2022)

Has Purple Glitter actually been doxxed and I’m just too stupid to use the search function and actually find it? She keeps referencing thinking Monty released her real name then finding out she was wrong because it was us and I’m finding nothing? If not I hope one of her personalities tells her to do a face reveal because I just want to put a face to that level of insanity. Her Twitter meltdowns were nothing but a pleasure during the dark farm free times.


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 29, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> Has Purple Glitter actually been doxxed and I’m just too stupid to use the search function and actually find it? She keeps referencing thinking Monty released her real name then finding out she was wrong because it was us and I’m finding nothing? If not I hope one of her personalities tells her to do a face reveal because I just want to put a face to that level of insanity. Her Twitter meltdowns were nothing but a pleasure during the dark farm free times.


I'm sure this one has some sort of disability or brain damage. She's stupid and slow. Nothing to do with DID.


----------



## Guston (Sep 29, 2022)

Chinead O’Beezer said:


> Has Purple Glitter actually been doxxed and I’m just too stupid to use the search function and actually find it? She keeps referencing thinking Monty released her real name then finding out she was wrong because it was us and I’m finding nothing? If not I hope one of her personalities tells her to do a face reveal because I just want to put a face to that level of insanity. Her Twitter meltdowns were nothing but a pleasure during the dark farm free times.


From what I've gathered via listening to bits and pieces of various livestreams, it sounds like Monty was telling at least one of the women things like they were doxxed, or being discussed here on the farms, but that they should not read here and not to worry, he was on the farms to defend them. Buddha talked about this specifically in the livestream with TinyDancer, though I don't have a timestamp for that.


----------



## LonelyEggRoll (Sep 29, 2022)

From the sounds of it he told Buddha she had her own thread! I think she still thinks this as she mentioned it in a panel on Cholyflower’s channel a few days back.


----------



## ADHD (Sep 29, 2022)

Purple Glitter just did a short stream that she quickly deleted.

Archive of Let's talk, streamed Sept 29, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



EDIT: LOL, see you again in a day or two, PG.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 1, 2022)

You asked for it and I'll deliver what I can. Behold! The one ye Monty bequeathed an unboughten Disney ring to, PURPLE GLITTER....

Yup, this is really her. Emily Goostree of ye Olde Missouri.

For all of Monty's talk of low value women, this is the one he was "in a relationship with" and according to Emily, was gonna wifey up.

Because sometimes I'm not a total asshole, I'm censoring her mother and son's faces. Mom is way hotter than that obeast she bore and that emoji is very fitting for what a disappointment her daughter is.


For whatever reason, she has 2 Facebook pages with similar shit on it. Here we have the date her and Semen Retention Monty made it official...

Here she let's everyone know just how heartbroken Monty jerking it to Buddha Skank and phone boning Tiny Dancer left her.

And yet she still wants the incel with such hits as Seasons. She didn't even get Givenchy or even that Disney villain ring a la Chantal and her Jafar ring.
Anyway, here's her dox where you see she's barely held a job and even lost the one working at her dad's. This is why hot grandma Goostree is taking care of her fat failure of a daughter's son.

Emily, get the fuck offline, stop simping for Monty and take care of you're child. No one fucking believes you're not still on Monty's swollen walnuts. Just stop fucking embarrassing yourself and get a membership to Jenny Craig. Amberlynn probably has a discount code to hook you up.


----------



## Chaotic Pizzaparty (Oct 1, 2022)

Damn Monty after that green card.


----------



## LonelyEggRoll (Oct 1, 2022)

I guess Monty really is a marine biologist, cause he’s certainly an expert on whales! yeow!!!!!


----------



## Gertrude (Oct 1, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> You asked for it and I'll deliver what I can. Behold! The one ye Monty bequeathed an unboughten Disney ring to, PURPLE GLITTER....
> View attachment 3705333
> Yup, this is really her. Emily Goostree of ye Olde Missouri.
> View attachment 3705335
> ...


I'll see myself out..


----------



## Chinead O’Beezer (Oct 1, 2022)

I was expecting Breezy 2.0…… you know, insane with the requisite crazy eyes but semi-attractive for low value men like Monty and Gorlic Bread. She looks elderly .Clearly Buddha (even considering the BPD) was out of his league but he was hoping the crazy would make her aim lower if he fucked with her emotions enough, KidneyJay actually cared and was appropriate lookswise but he wanted to see if he could do better, and PurpleGlitter was about the money and he never intended to lay a real life finger on her.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 2, 2022)

Purple Glitter is mid blow up, I mean glow up, and feeling herself by updating both her Facebook pages with the exact same shit. She looks like she lost some tonnage since Christmas.

She keeps insisting her and Monty are done, not even friends, blah blah blah, but she's obsessing as much as Gunt does over Nads. Has Shmonty even claimed you, Emily? If he did, he hasn't been since and you need to get over it. You don't even live in the same country, for fuck's sake. Just because you know what he orders from Wendy's and gave him money for shit no boyfriend would charge their girlfriend for, doesn't make you claimed. It makes you as stupid and delusional as Gunt.

What the fuck are you thinking trying to promote your garbage tiny channel of sobbing over Monty and Gorl drama to your friends and family? Aren't you embarrassed? Even if you aren't, you're family should be cause this shit is pathetic and gross. I get the feeling though they never had high hopes for you and you've always been a disappointment, what with being fired by your own father, having a kid your parents take more care of than you and you being fatter and looking 20 years older than your 67 year old mom.


----------



## Gertrude (Oct 2, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> View attachment 3709761
> Purple Glitter is mid blow up, I mean glow up, and feeling herself by updating both her Facebook pages with the exact same shit. She looks like she lost some tonnage since Christmas.
> View attachment 3709764
> She keeps insisting her and Monty are done, not even friends, blah blah blah, but she's obsessing as much as Gunt does over Nads. Has Shmonty even claimed you, Emily? If he did, he hasn't been since and you need to get over it. You don't even live in the same country, for fuck's sake. Just because you know what he orders from Wendy's and gave him money for shit no boyfriend would charge their girlfriend for, doesn't make you claimed. It makes you as stupid and delusional as Gunt.
> ...


She also seems to be loving the fact she's been doxxed. "Oh little old me, I thought they wouldn't care about me enough to dox me." All over Twitter. She's a fucking spastic. Thriving off the drama because she's finally got some sort of attention. Creepy old lady vibes!


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 3, 2022)

Gertrude said:


> She also seems to be loving the fact she's been doxxed. "Oh little old me, I thought they wouldn't care about me enough to dox me." All over Twitter. She's a fucking spastic. Thriving off the drama because she's finally got some sort of attention. Creepy old lady vibes!


She likes it so much she's deleting shit off her Facebooks. Who the fuck has 2 Facebooks?

The only reason her pathetic ass is doxed is because she's a sad sack of diarrhea in a Hefty bag and I had the time to do it. No one cares about the lonely bitch in Missourri that incel Monty made a fool of and keeps trying to get his attention. I just wanna mock and beeze and she's a good target.

Oh nos, Emily's parents are stepping in. Are you gonna have your parents call my parents? They can't talk to Monty's for obvious reasons. Remember when he went to his mom's funeral while you were "in a relationship" and fucked Kidney Jay to cope with his grief then asked Buddha Bitch for a video?

Probably listening to this while eating a dozen orders of Monty's favorite Wendy's meal and clicking a lamp on and off.

For all thay announcing of your departure, you haven't done any damn leaving. See you soon.


----------



## Stanley_Buttkiss (Oct 3, 2022)

She looks like an older, less fat version of Polissa Campbell.


----------



## Gertrude (Oct 3, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> She likes it so much she's deleting shit off her Facebooks. Who fuck has 2 Facebooks?
> View attachment 3711079View attachment 3711080
> The only reason her pathetic ass is doxed is because she's a sad sack of diarrhea in a Hefty bag and I had the time to do it. No one cares about the lonely bitch in Missourri that incel Monty made a fool of and keeps trying to get his attention. I just wanna mock and beeze and she's a good target.


Supposedly her family is taking over her life rn because of "safety issues" which explains the disappearing info. Also confirms shes got some sort of cognitive disability.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 3, 2022)

"I won't be returning to Gorl World". LOL. Ok Emily, see you in like a day or so.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 3, 2022)

Gertrude said:


> Supposedly her family is taking over her life rn because of "safety issues" which explains the disappearing info. Also confirms shes got some sort of cognitive disability.


She's full of shit and over dramatic. She already lives with and mooches off them. Plus uploaded more stupid shit to her Facebook. Her cognitive disability is crazy bitchitis.


----------



## Gertrude (Oct 3, 2022)

ADHD said:


> View attachment 3711882
> "I won't be returning to Gorl World". LOL. Ok Emily, see you in like a day or so.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 3, 2022)

Still posting. Gorl can't stay away. Both Facebooks have almost the same shit on them so I don't know how that's separating the two. I doubt someone contacted her ex 'cause her ex isn't even in her dox. She's just looking for anything and everything to be a perpetual victim. She's exactly like Gunt, but somehow more of a loser.


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 4, 2022)

Buddah streamed something today.
Blah blah blah something something.
This is the only part of the stream I remember.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## StickyClits (Oct 4, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> View attachment 3709761
> Purple Glitter is mid blow up, I mean glow up, and feeling herself by updating both her Facebook pages with the exact same shit. She looks like she lost some tonnage since Christmas.
> View attachment 3709764
> She keeps insisting her and Monty are done, not even friends, blah blah blah, but she's obsessing as much as Gunt does over Nads. Has Shmonty even claimed you, Emily? If he did, he hasn't been since and you need to get over it. You don't even live in the same country, for fuck's sake. Just because you know what he orders from Wendy's and gave him money for shit no boyfriend would charge their girlfriend for, doesn't make you claimed. It makes you as stupid and delusional as Gunt.
> ...


I can't stand bitches that dont take care of their kids but have time to chase after a musty looking ass nigga that they'll never meet. Go get a fuckin job and provide for your kid you heffalump just because your life is full of nothing doesn't mean you drag everyone else down with you


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 4, 2022)

Be kind....or not...




Your browser is not able to display this video.




@Edgeidiot here ya go, bb.


----------



## ZombieEyeball (Oct 5, 2022)

Piglets are still throwing themselves to the mud. Buddha come up with "receipts" about Schmonty. Wow, no nut incel was excited about free OF. Color me surprised.  DAfuq u give free code to ur OF and whine about it? boo hoo man bad, cuz wanked fur free to my noodles.




P.S.: oh he paid an begged for even more. Ahahahahaha. No nut. Sure Jan.


----------



## ADHD (Oct 5, 2022)

ZombieEyeball said:


> Piglets are still throwing themselves to the mud. Buddha come up with "receipts" about Schmonty. Wow, no nut incel was excited about free OF. Color me surprised.  DAfuq u give free code to ur OF and whine about it? boo hoo man bad, cuz wanked fur free to my noodles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archive of  ...cause receipts are what! Seggzy SCHMONTY edition, uploaded Oct. 4, 2022:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RAM RANCH (Oct 7, 2022)

Monty is on with Yo Mama live









						Monty Before Dark Interview😱😱The question that never was asked from the outside👏
					

The question that never was asked from the outside ✔️   #gorlicbread  #ryanmoody21 #MADDEN23ULTIMATETEAM #mcs #madden23  #montyedits  #trendingvideos   #gami...




					youtu.be


----------



## Chaotic Pizzaparty (Oct 7, 2022)

He looks like clown world Erkle if he was a rapist.


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 7, 2022)

Hello ladies.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Oct 8, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> Hello ladies.
> View attachment 3723060


Introducing his one true love. The one, that never pushes him away or rat him out and is always awailable.


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Oct 8, 2022)

ADHD said:


> Archive of  ...cause receipts are what! Seggzy SCHMONTY edition, uploaded Oct. 4, 2022:
> View attachment 3717452


I just don't get why she kept engaging with him. He's a disgusting creeper but why would she continue to flirt with him if he was giving her the creeps?


----------



## Gertrude (Oct 8, 2022)

Smoovy Jay said:


> I just don't get why she kept engaging with him. He's a disgusting creeper but why would she continue to flirt with him if he was giving her the creeps?


Didn't the "receipts" she showed of their chat show she initiated the "sexy" photos after Mom passed? I might be wrong I can't stand how she speaks so I skimmed over. Then later he asks for more. 
If she gave the OK first by offering photos, she has normalised it so I don't think asking for more is as atrocious as she makes it out to be. 

Monty is still an absolute fucking creep, but it doesn't look like she's totally innocent either.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 9, 2022)

Gertrude said:


> Didn't the "receipts" she showed of their chat show she initiated the "sexy" photos after Mom passed? I might be wrong I can't stand how she speaks so I skimmed over. Then later he asks for more.
> If she gave the OK first by offering photos, she has normalised it so I don't think asking for more is as atrocious as she makes it out to be.
> 
> Monty is still an absolute fucking creep, but it doesn't look like she's totally innocent either.


Yup, she asked him by her own admission in the video and said it was after his mom died, if he wanted to see a sexy pic.

Note the dates and times in that top message screenshot where Buddha is messaging him and he doesn't respond until she asks if he wants a sexy pic. She was trying to get him to respond because he wasnt giving her the attention she wanted so she used "Wanna see my sexy pic?" as a way to get his attention. Buddha is definitely not a victim. As far as I know people don't offer up sexy pics to friends to ease their grief. But also the world has changed so much dumbasses are offering their nudes as a form of trolling.
Editing to add in that Buddha's whole fucking story hinged on Monty being a skeevy perv predator, which he is, but Buddha also said Monty was the one that out of the blue messaged and asked for a dirty video. That message isn't in her video and may not even exist 'cause why would you not show it to prove your story. And as you can see she's the one that was messaging him what looks to be the day his mom died when he probably didn't feel like talking to anyone. Buddha's story doesn't add up at all and she fucked up showing those messages. I kinda like and think it's funny he responded with that borderline link.
I am by no means defending Monty, but Buddha is hiding shit and lying. I also still am waiting on the rest of that fucking red room video she posted as evidence she was assaulted and allegedly broke her phone. The man in that video seems more fucking terrified then she does, you only hear his voice, never see him, but dude sounds hysterical. You also never see the cops come in, she cut that out for some reason or that doesn't even exist. And when she ate shit and fell she supposedly broke her phone but managed to call Monty later to sympathy bait. None of what she's saying makes sense and maybe don't communicate with and send nudes to a semen retentive incel.


----------



## Porch Cake (Oct 10, 2022)

Gertrude said:


> Didn't the "receipts" she showed of their chat show she initiated the "sexy" photos after Mom passed? I might be wrong I can't stand how she speaks so I skimmed over. Then later he asks for more.
> If she gave the OK first by offering photos, she has normalised it so I don't think asking for more is as atrocious as she makes it out to be.
> 
> Monty is still an absolute fucking creep, but it doesn't look like she's totally innocent either.


They’ve gotten their 15 minutes of fame and they’re attention drunk.


----------



## Oliveoil (Oct 13, 2022)

Monty is so fucking boring that I have to get my OMEGA intelligent takes of his viewers thought GG.
Thank Monty.


----------



## StickyClits (Oct 15, 2022)

While Foodie is problematic there's the rare occasion she spits straight facts instead of food and in this case it was calling Monty a bug-eyed creep and people still get mad ...like why get upset at the truth? Monty is a pervert and ya'll know it


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 15, 2022)

Buddha made a post on Twitter saying she received a dick pic from a rando who is probably also Monty. 

Would like to step around this by saying, it isn't confirmed that this is Monty's actual manhood. 
Dear baby Jesus, please let my spoiler work 



Spoiler:  Possible Monty Peen








Then she says she had to do it, she just had to, no side stepping that. There are no spoilers on Twitter so get over yourselves, you degenerates. 



Seems to me posting some dude's junk on the interwebs isn't a very wholesome activity, yet here we are. This could get very nuanced. Just reporting the disgusting news that nobody asked for. You're welcome.


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Oct 15, 2022)

Can someone please post a dick pic that I want to see? Henry Cavill, Chris Evans, Ben Barnes, Matthew Goode? Sjam's looked like a thumb and this one looks like a greasy tube of Braunschweiger.


----------



## Kitty kitty cat (Oct 15, 2022)

Pudgy Bear Claws said:


> Can someone please post a dick pic that I want to see? Henry Cavill, Chris Evans, Ben Barnes, Matthew Goode? Sjam's looked like a thumb and this one looks like a greasy tube of Braunschweiger.


Yeah no one wants to see Montys dong. Chris Evans accidentally showed of his cameraroll on ig with a "selfie" some time back I think. It was quickly deleted though.


----------



## FickleFuck (Oct 15, 2022)

Malarkey said:


> Buddha made a post on Twitter saying she received a dick pic from a rando who is probably also Monty.
> 
> Would like to step around this by saying, it isn't confirmed that this is Monty's actual manhood.
> Dear baby Jesus, please let my spoiler work
> ...



It's totally unconfirmed Monty dick and this is called revenge porn if it is. This is the same shit that was done to Sjam of Foodie Beauty stalking fame. These women want so badly to be victims and go on tangents about how horribly they were treated. Yet, none of the men they're pissed at have released these women's nudes. It's a hypocritical double standard. Rage rage rage about what awful men these guys, which they are, but releasing their dick pics is a shitty move and makes you as, if not more, degenerate as them. Also, these bitches need to stop releasing these guys dick pics 'cause no one wants to see that shit.


----------



## StickyClits (Oct 15, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> These women want so badly to be victims and go on tangents about how horribly they were treated. Yet, none of the men they're pissed at have released these women's nudes.


These bitches are adults and should know better its not like they were minors. This is retarded on both sides, just make your call out videos and shut tf up about it imagine building your platform over being a 'victim'


----------



## Malarkey (Oct 15, 2022)

Can't seem to edit my post so here is the last attention Buddha will be getting (at least from this farmer).

Turns out, it's not Monty's D: 


There will be more? :
 

She didn't apologize for mislabeling the questionable penis and killing our retinas in the process. She said the whole wide internet needed to peep that gross tumor since she had to, and that she will do it again without remorse. 

That's about enough of that.


----------



## South Side Callie (Oct 16, 2022)

Vikki and GG going live in about an hour to talk about Monty.


----------



## Atomic Age Animal (Oct 20, 2022)

FickleFuck said:


> I also still am waiting on the rest of that fucking red room video she posted as evidence she was assaulted and allegedly broke her phone. The man in that video seems more fucking terrified then she does, you only hear his voice, never see him, but dude sounds hysterical. You also never see the cops come in, she cut that out for some reason or that doesn't even exist. And when she ate shit and fell she supposedly broke her phone but managed to call Monty later to sympathy bait.



(Soz for late reply; just now catching up on thread)

Thank you! If the Farms has taught me anything it's that cluster B drama whores are constitutionally incapable of honestly and accurately characterizing any of their exchanges with others, especially when they're in the process of painting themselves as the saintly, faultless victims. A severely truncated clip of a woman who admits to having BPD screaming hysterically at a man and making a big production of behaving frantically is far from incontrovertible evidence that the man has done anything to provoke that behavior; if anything, it's just another day with another manipulative cluster B psycho trying to smear someone who's had the misfortune of falling into her orbit. Sure, normal, honest people only behave that way when they've been sorely provoked but cluster Bs are neither normal nor honest (change my mind — actually don't bother, you can't) and they actually rely on innocent bystanders to assume they're just normal, honest people and that there's a valid reason for their outsized fear response. BPDs are almost always 100% that skin-crawlingly manipulative psycho kid from that old movie _The Bad Seed _all grown up.

IDK why there's been so much seemingly unexamined support for her on social media on the basis of some heavily curated clips and absolutely nothing else. Monty is absolutely a sleazy, creepy weirdo but that in and of itself doesn't make Buddha Betch credible or his victim. Surprise! Trash like Monty and Buddha Betch can sometimes gravitate to each other and _both _be horrible together. That's actually par for the course with Haydur Nation and all the spin-off channels, tbh.


----------



## FickleFuck (Nov 9, 2022)

And still, months later, Purple Glitter is obsessing over Monty and what could have been but never was. Her parents need to take her internet away again.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 15, 2022)

What was that trigger warning even for?


----------



## Pudgy Bear Claws (Nov 15, 2022)

Trombonista said:


> What was that trigger warning even for?


Marriage to Monty.


----------



## Atomic Age Animal (Nov 19, 2022)

A month late on this but I'm catching up on older Chikara Transformations reactions and she interrupted one of her reacts to ALR to comment on the Monty situation (begins around 9:28 if you prefer to watch on YouTube).





Your browser is not able to display this video.




I thought it was funny how she dressed Monty down and then instantly shifted back to react mode. [To Monty]: "I hear Monty is sue-happy. lol Come at me, bro." [To ALR] "So anyway, you might like to try a nice flavored rice cake...."


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 28, 2022)

Monty is trying to ally with Nader?


----------



## ADHD (Nov 28, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> View attachment 3957369
> Monty is trying to ally with Nader?


I'm not sure what his end goal was but he was whining about Troll Detective.


----------



## ADHD (Dec 7, 2022)

Monty is currently on panel with DCMG and Negz:


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 7, 2022)

Purple Glitter is taking it well.





Thinking you can give logic to DC and Negz was the first mistake, their view is biased because in Monty they have an ally stupid enough to join them cause of mean GG.
 None of these people will block each other because they thrive on the drama.


----------



## ADHD (Dec 7, 2022)

She made another community tab post but deleted it less than an hour later:

It is also unclear that if she actually knows what "letting go" means.

EDIT: And she's still going.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 8, 2022)

ADHD said:


> EDIT: And she's still going.


She edited that comment and still left a typo in it.


----------



## Anonymous Talking Scale (Dec 13, 2022)

Just caught up with that thread and all I have to say is how amazed I am that each successive layer around Chantal gets crazier. Nader's harem is trashy, but Monty's is straight up asylum material. That Purple Glitter is the most pathetic person around. Imagine whining that much about a creepy incel that preaches semen retention, and hoping to get married to that... Buddha Bitch is a psycho. Nothing less than that. Also she is dumb when she says "I'll show everyone your dick pic". That's what they want! 
When Chantal is the least crazy of all these people, it really makes you think. 

I'm living for that Monty-Nader arc. The two least alpha males collide.


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 31, 2022)

These are from the stream he did with DC and her I "dindu nuffin" routine.

Anyone can link his stream?
I can't find it. Did he take it down?


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 31, 2022)

Oliveoil said:


> These are from the stream he did with DC and her I "dindu nuffin" routine.
> View attachment 4170540
> Anyone can link his stream?
> I can't find it. Did he take it down?


Embedding is still not working but here is the link to the stream.
Things need to be said


----------



## Oliveoil (Dec 31, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Embedding is still not working but here is the link to the stream.


Archive:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ask My D0minatriX (Dec 31, 2022)

Apologies for the double post, still no editing function.
 Quick question, is it ok for allies of Negz & DC to snipe Chantal?? Cause Monty is stream sniping Chantal right now.
Foodie Beauty says “YO MAMA SUCKS”


----------



## Smoovy Jay (Dec 31, 2022)

Ask My D0minatriX said:


> Apologies for the double post, still no editing function.
> Quick question, is it ok for allies of Negz & DC to snipe Chantal?? Cause Monty is stream sniping Chantal right now.
> Foodie Beauty says “YO MAMA SUCKS”


Goldwater Rules is sniping as well if you don't want to give Monty the view. GR is to Pollyanna for my liking and tries to give the pig the benefit of the doubt but Monty sucks so....


----------



## FickleFuck (Tuesday at 6:01 PM)

Despite all the drama that surrounded Monty and his edging to all the nutjobs on her panel,  he seems to still be chugging along about as well as he was before. I guess if people can forgive and let GorlicBread back in, there's room for Monty to stick around too. I don't know why the fuck he needs all these channels though...


Purple Glitter, as expected, is the only one still obsessed and stuck on their relationship that never was and melting down at the mere mention of her name.

Purple Glitter is a hard watch and she's easy to forget, so I have no idea what this apology directed at the Farms is about.

At least she's losing some weight now though and not looking like her 60 something year old mother's older sister.

Going by the the rest of Monty's own harem, they seem like they've all moved on for the most part or had life events fuck them over. Buddha Betch has wiped out just about everything from her channel, Choly Flower is still recovering and dealing with brain tumor issues, Skinny Queen and BBW Veronica have teamed up to make mind blowingly boring content and crafts together. Kidney Jay, who Monty actually sexed, thus dispelling the semen retention lore, has even let it go and seems to be doing pretty well, despite having taken that cock, BROWN! IN HER VAG! 
Too bad nothing much came of this one, it had some potential. I think the only thing that'll reinvigorate anything Monty related now is him allying himself with MeeMaw and Negz. We'll see how that works out, joining the misfit army MeeMaw and her hunchback boy toy. I hope it ends with some Farms worthy entertainment.


----------

